# Does anyone else have furry dreams?



## Darkwing (Feb 22, 2009)

Like, having dreams of transforming into a furry.

I've had 3 of these dreams since I joined the fandom (1 month ago.)

Every one of them was a lucid dream, too, so they were very realistic and vivid dreams 

2 of them was turning into a wolf / dragon anthro, I had black fur, a muzzle, wolf ears, red dragon claws, feet, and tail, a black raven wing (only one, it was on the right side of my back.), and red eyes.

The other dream was turning into a feral wolf. (Black fur, yellow eyes.)


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 22, 2009)

heh yeah i have em all the time. I dream lucidly all the time and thats usually what i dream about i wrote a story about one of those dreams too.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 22, 2009)

I dreamt about turning into some sort of carnivore once, although I don't remember which... I remember struggling to try and eat raw, fresh meat.


----------



## Moka (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had a few, yes. None of which were lucid, though. (I don't have lucid dreams.)


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2009)

I dreamed that I was my main sona and that I was holding my mate because she was crying for some reason. It was a lovely dream because I felt so warm and secure.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 22, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> heh yeah i have em all the time. I dream lucidly all the time and thats usually what i dream about i wrote a story about one of those dreams too.



Cool, currently, I am teaching myself to Lucidly dream, so far, I am going great, due to the fact that I used to lucid dream all the time when I was 10 years old


----------



## Ratte (Feb 22, 2009)

Everytime I do I just end up cold and lonely in them, so I really don't like to dream that...


----------



## kfdn (Feb 22, 2009)

i love having furry dreams i mainly have it of bieng a lion furry or fox/wolf furry haha its so realistic to like i want to keep dreaming all day haha


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, I've had a furry dream before. They made me want to take up parkour. 



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Everytime I do I just end up cold and lonely in them, so I really don't like to dream that...



*hug* :<


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> *hug* :<



c:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, I have.  And they have been of my 'sona.  Interesting dreams to say the least.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 23, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> c:



Better now :3?


----------



## wolfikurt (Feb 23, 2009)

I dream that i'm my main 'sona all the time.  I love those dreams.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Better now :3?



yus


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 23, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> yus



Now, how about you sit back, relax and enjoy a nice fresh blend of Ma's Civet Shit Homemade coffee?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Now, how about you sit back, relax and enjoy a nice fresh blend of Ma's Civet Shit Homemade coffee?



That's some expensive shi--yeah...shit.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 23, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> That's some expensive shi--yeah...shit.



It truly is Kirai, it truly is


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes i have had furry dreams. some as simple as i am surfing the net and finding anthro art pictures i really like, To one where i Married a fur and dreamed of our wedding night and honeymoon, plus all the fun bedroom stuff that go's along with wedding nights and honeymoons.


----------



## Dexiro (Feb 23, 2009)

i wish i had more, but if i want to dream about something i never do

there was one dream about a year ago that i still remember that i was a feral wolf/husky in

i'm trying to make furries more common in my dreams by wearing a collar when i sleep and stuff, and i think it's working so far!
they only ever show up for a few seconds each time though


----------



## Diego117 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've had two that I can remember. Granted I don't remember all the small details but one I had I ended up doin the dirty with a drop-dead-gorgeous vixen and the other consisted of a party with a bunch of characters from FA and one character was eating a cauldron of chili. 

I'm weird.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 23, 2009)

It was more like a nightmare, I had to fight one of things I made up, witch was powerful and evil in every way >.< . This nightmare happens now and again.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2009)

I had one last night \o.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 23, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I had one last night \o.



what was it about?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 23, 2009)

No I mostly dream about running people over with my car, maybe one day I'll dream about running over some furries, this will be the best dream :V .


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2009)

Ornias said:


> what was it about?



Being a guitarist for Slayer and killing things.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> No I mostly dream about running people over with my car, maybe one day I'll dream about running over some furries, this will be the best dream :V .



i want to have some of those dreams lol.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope.  The only things I can recall in my dreams are a lot of things blowing up, and me often dying.  Sometimes the two are intertwined.  Personally, I much prefer these over the "Transform into [x]" dreams.  In the off chance I transform into something I would like to be (Hello, Not-so-benevolent Daemon Prince!), it's just a killjoy to wake up.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 23, 2009)

only one... just finish transforming and then i woke up....


----------



## Impasse (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't distinctly remember any dream that I've ever had. Is there some trick to having dreams of a certain type, or even dreaming at all?


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Feb 23, 2009)

I've never had any furry dreams, not even anything close to it. I have furries and my fursona on my mind all the time, but they never end up in my dreams. =(


----------



## Phil_R (Feb 23, 2009)

My dreams generally don't make sense, but occasionally I will have one which involves something furry related.

I remember a snippet of one dream where I'm playing ultimate frisbee as my fursona against a friend, where if he missed a catch the whole world became furry, and if I missed I became human again.  I missed an easy catch.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 23, 2009)

I dream in symbols. My dreams are very animal filled, and I have dreamed of myself in an animal form. However, I can't actually say I've dreamed of an anthro or me being in one's form.

It's possible I have and don't remember it. 

But I have dreamed of myself in what I envision as a feral form of my fursona... or the familiar to my fursona. Something.

I dream of foxes. wot. D|


----------



## Corto (Feb 23, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Yes, I've had a furry dream before. They made me want to take up parkour.


Well, this is now the weirdest reply I've read on this forum.


----------



## Comah (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know what a lucid dream is, but I have dreamed of myself as furry before. Usually just doing my usual odd stuff that happens in dreams.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 23, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I don't distinctly remember any dream that I've ever had. Is there some trick to having dreams of a certain type, or even dreaming at all?



Type up "Lucid Dreaming" on a search engine and you should find all your awnsers there.


----------



## Kalianos (Feb 23, 2009)

I have had about 3. One I can't remember much, another I was a skunk in a school of anthros then it changed and only me and another skunk were still anthro's...Teacher pretty much condemned me, the dream ended with me being a zombie running around a swamp eating other zombies ribs...with my father telling me to wake up and me replying I can't with zombie rib in my mouth.
The third one was...freaky...weird tiger penguins and rivers of time and evolution, Authoritourian goverments and something to do with finding some kid that punches out of my stomach before I wake up...I remember when I used to not rememeber my dreams...happy times.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 23, 2009)

Not really. Not anymore at least.
When I was a wee little cria a book I read caused me to vividly dream about being a wolf. I miss those dreams sometimes


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 23, 2009)

i have dreams that i am my fursona...


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 23, 2009)

KeatonKitsune said:


> I've never had any furry dreams, not even anything close to it. I have furries and my fursona on my mind all the time, but they never end up in my dreams. =(



Trust me, it will eventually pop up in your dreams. Try thinking of furries very deeply while your eyes are closed before you sleep. It works for me sometimes


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 23, 2009)

didn't we already do this thread http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=36677


----------



## The Wave (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope, never had one. I wished I could get one. I'm trying to get control of Lucid Dreaming, but it's not a succes till now....


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 24, 2009)

The Wave said:


> I'm trying to get control of Lucid Dreaming



Good luck


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 24, 2009)

I had another furry dream last night!

I turned into the same Dragon/wolf anthro I usually am in my dreams.

Except this one was MUCH more realistic than my other furry TF dreams.

I could see/notice every tiny little detail of my wing/tail, and it looked so realistic that I thought I could reach out and actually touch/feel it.

The dream was really hazy, though, and I didnt remember much, only like, two scenes.

But it was still cool


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 24, 2009)

... I think I have had a few furry dreams, but I do not remember any of them


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 25, 2009)

Diego117 said:


> I've had two that I can remember. Granted I don't remember all the small details but one I had I ended up doin the dirty with a drop-dead-gorgeous vixen and the other consisted of a party with a bunch of characters from FA and one character was eating a cauldron of chili.
> 
> I'm weird.



Normal is so overrated : /


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 25, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> only one... just finish transforming and then i woke up....



That must've sucked

Never took me that long to TF in a dream : /

It is usually a split second for me


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2009)

I had 2 last night.

That's what I get for reading FAF before bed I guess.


----------



## Potato (Feb 25, 2009)

Once or twice. Nothing major I think =/

Mostly I dream about random stuff, so anything is the norm


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Feb 25, 2009)

Last night I dreamed that I married one of my friends and had a baby. The baby was a kitten.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 25, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I had 2 last night.
> 
> That's what I get for reading FAF before bed I guess.



Yeah, you may get a furry dream tonight by simply reading this thread, as a matter of fact ^-^


----------



## Impasse (Feb 25, 2009)

Wouldn't that be a treat  Now if only I could remember those damn dreams.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 25, 2009)

Impasse said:


> Wouldn't that be a treat  Now if only I could remember those damn dreams.



My advice is to keep a dream journal, it really helps =D

Also, before bed, drink milk and eat cinnamon, that can also aid you in remembering dreams.


----------



## Impasse (Feb 25, 2009)

Except... I don't remember anything :S All the time I wake up and immediately think "What was I just dreaming of?" I draw a blank and let it go. Can't keep a journal if there's no material for it.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 25, 2009)

Impasse said:


> Except... I don't remember anything :S All the time I wake up and immediately think "What was I just dreaming of?" I draw a blank and let it go. Can't keep a journal if there's no material for it.



Well, then, drink lots of milk before bed and put a lot of cinnamon in your foods.

I used to remember a dream once a week, when I started using a dream journal, I remember my dreams vividly almost every night.

If my advice doesnt work, use google, it is very useful =)


----------



## Impasse (Feb 25, 2009)

Hardly any milk left in the fridge, but I'll give it a shot. Should the milk be warm or no?


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 25, 2009)

Impasse said:


> Hardly any milk left in the fridge, but I'll give it a shot. Should the milk be warm or no?



Since you dont remember much when you dream, I would say warm.

Once you begin remembering dreams, you can do hot or cold =)

Feel free to post your results in this thread

Good Luck


----------



## Toaster (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been trying to get better at that stuff.


----------



## Impasse (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, do you know how much music affects dreams? The most recent and significant memory I have of dreams is that I had a nightmare of sorts (no details, just that I had a nightmare) after listening to the song "Cygnus X-1" by Rush as I slept, which is a very eerie tune, so I'm wondering if I should listen to soft acoustic music like Erik Mongrain or none at all.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 25, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Like, having dreams of transforming into a furry.
> 
> I've had 3 of these dreams since I joined the fandom (1 month ago.)
> 
> ...


I've had dreams like that before, it was weird but awesome at the same time. Granted they don't happen all the time, but it's so cool when they do.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 25, 2009)

Impasse said:


> Oh, do you know how much music affects dreams? The most recent and significant memory I have of dreams is that I had a nightmare of sorts (no details, just that I had a nightmare) after listening to the song "Cygnus X-1" by Rush as I slept, which is a very eerie tune, so I'm wondering if I should listen to soft acoustic music like Erik Mongrain or none at all.



Any soft music is helpful in remembering dreams.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 26, 2009)

Impasse said:


> Oh, do you know how much music affects dreams? The most recent and significant memory I have of dreams is that I had a nightmare of sorts (no details, just that I had a nightmare) after listening to the song "Cygnus X-1" by Rush as I slept, which is a very eerie tune, so I'm wondering if I should listen to soft acoustic music like Erik Mongrain or none at all.



Also as soon as you are conscious and out of sleep try to refrain from moving or opening your eyes, and think about your dreams. This helps out alot, and as soon as you remember them as vividly that you can try and write them down like what Darkwing said.


----------



## Kingman (Feb 26, 2009)

I dreamed one time that I had a wish that when used turned everyone that had a fursona into thier character overnight. And another one were I ended up being the MLK of furries. (expect the whole shot dead thing.)


----------



## Aquin (Feb 26, 2009)

My dreams and images played in my mind are constantly of my crocself. 

Almost all of it revolves around this strange sword that i have and fighting masses of demons. aka full fledged war.

I believe that i will transform into my crocself someday soon, i don't know exactly when, but things keep leading up to said day seem to make more and more sense. I know that I'm not the only otherkin who has felt this either.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 26, 2009)

no furry dreams but pretty crazy shit all the time...
today i dreamt that my tongue was removed and i was happy with until i realized that couldnt taste stuff anymore >.> was a pretty weird feeling to have no tongue^^
a pitty that i didnt realize it was a dream, could have become a lucid dream that way :/


----------



## lone_husky (Feb 26, 2009)

I had plenty of furry dreams... I love the dreams where i can become the one i wanted to be.


----------



## Vesuro (Feb 26, 2009)

I had one last night, as my fursona.

It was... wildly inappropriate for this forum. :3


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 26, 2009)

Vesuro said:


> I had one last night, as my fursona.
> 
> It was... wildly inappropriate for this forum. :3


haha , im a little curious about your dream haha XD...lately im always dreaming that im transforming myself...but , this is different...i transfrom into a husky and my fursona its like another friend of mine XD...lately i have been dreaming that im in an adventure XD


----------



## ironwolf85 (Feb 26, 2009)

once and only once Long before I knew furries existed.
met my muse, she was hot, we got close, but I woke up before anything really good happened.
I was not a furry, she was, that's been my relation to the furry community ever since


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 26, 2009)

ironwolf85 said:


> once and only once Long before I knew furries existed.
> met my muse, she was hot, we got close, but I woke up before anything really good happened.
> I was not a furry, she was, that's been my relation to the furry community ever since


awww , too bad =P.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 26, 2009)

Aquin said:


> I believe that i will transform into my crocself someday soon



You definately will.

You know, stem cell research, surgery, genetics.

New things being discovered and new technology being invented almost daily.

We all know that it will happen someday.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 27, 2009)

I've had them a couple of times, but not that often. I don't dream much for one thing.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Feb 27, 2009)

dkmasterwolf said:


> awww , too bad =P.


heh she was hot though


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have them like every other 3 days.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 27, 2009)

Crossfire21 said:


> I have them like every other 3 days.



Same here


----------



## Tycho Rass (Feb 28, 2009)

OMFG!!!

I had my first furry dream last night.  It was easily the best dream I have ever had.  It involved me changing to my fursona (anthro palomino stallion) and me running through the mountains.  I came across an anthro mare by a high lake, and we kissed and made love.  Needless to say, I could get use to this.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2009)

Prior to MFF 08, after being unable to go to MFF 07 due to financial troubles, I had multiple dreams of being at or going to multiple, fake conventions. Some were more fantastical than others. |D


----------



## beyondspecies (Feb 28, 2009)

I had a furry dream this evening while taking a nap. And a few weeks ago I had another furry dream. In both, the anthros were trying to remain hidden from humans, but I was allowed to hang out with them.


----------



## Mrfurry (Feb 28, 2009)

no never had one  all the time dream with my father (rip)  and the strange thing is that i dream the same thing over and over with all my family and friends and if i make a new friend or some one joins the family they will appear in the dream the next time as well


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 28, 2009)

Mrfurry said:


> no never had one all the time dream with my father (rip) and the strange thing is that i dream the same thing over and over with all my family and friends and if i make a new friend or some one joins the family they will appear in the dream the next time as well


 
Creepy O_O


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 28, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> I had a furry dream this evening while taking a nap. And a few weeks ago I had another furry dream. In both, the anthros were trying to remain hidden from humans, but I was allowed to hang out with them.


 
Lol, that sounds like a fun dream


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh damn, i wish.

I dont really dream anymore. Anybody PM me if they can help me with that...


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2009)

Dexiro said:


> i'm trying to make furries more common in my dreams by wearing a collar when i sleep and stuff, and i think it's working so far!



Man, if I tried sleeping with a collar, I would probably wake up with phantom parts =D


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> Oh damn, i wish.
> 
> I dont really dream anymore. Anybody PM me if they can help me with that...



Read some of my previous posts in this thread, that may help


----------



## Kanin (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd probably wake up with a knife between my neck and the collar. I can't stand around my neck when I'm sleeping.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> I'd probably wake up with a knife between my neck and the collar. I can't stand around my neck when I'm sleeping.



You just gave me my daily LoL


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2009)

FofieAmadeus said:


> Last night I dreamed that I married one of my friends and had a baby. The baby was a kitten.



Lol, I bet you werent expecting that


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Last night I dreamt I was at a wrestling match and I recognized one of the wrestlers as a furry and I was all like, "*lol, that man's gonna die alone :V ,*" and everyone else was all, "*lol what, tell us what you mean,*" and I was all like, "*no way dudes  ,*" and then I had to wrestle a fat guy who was wearing grandma cloths for some reason, like some crazy exhibition match between two audience members :V . Also there was something weird with giant bowls of cereal and there was a gorgeous African model with a great sense of humor, my dreams are so stupid what the hell :V ?


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2009)

*ROFLing*

You have some wild dreams, Whitenoise.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> No I mostly dream about running people over with my car, maybe one day I'll dream about running over some furries, this will be the best dream :V .



Nice dreams 

Who knows, one night you may dream of ramming me with your car 

*Got stuck in your engine. Hurts so much, yet feels so warm *


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 2, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> OMFG!!!
> 
> I had my first furry dream last night.  It was easily the best dream I have ever had.  It involved me changing to my fursona (anthro palomino stallion) and me running through the mountains.  I came across an anthro mare by a high lake, and we kissed and made love.  Needless to say, I could get use to this.



Congrats, you have experienced the thrill of furry dreaming


----------



## The Wave (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh fuck, just got my first dream I FULLY remember. Yes, I normally remember just a few parts when I wake up, so this is pretty new for me. Now let's hope I remember more pf my dreams completely....


----------



## beyondspecies (Mar 2, 2009)

It seems like a lot of my dreams lately have been furry dreams.


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 2, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> It seems like a lot of my dreams lately have been furry dreams.


Jesus, I really cant dream furry... That bothers me.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 2, 2009)

Had another last night.  This time about my mate, RosaFox.  I won't give you the details, but yea, it was good.


----------



## Ryuskrew (Mar 2, 2009)

I wouldn't necessarily call them 'furry' dreams per se.
But rather, dreams about me being one of my characters. It doesn't happen quite often, though it would be awesome to dream about me kicking mega tons of ass.

I had a dream I was Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 2, 2009)

Lately I have been o_o. 
It's odd.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 2, 2009)

I had one of me slaughtering furries with Grinder 2 playing in the background.
It was actually one of my most coherent dreams.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 2, 2009)

The deeper I get into this depression I'm in, the less I dream. The last time I had a dream was a nightmare, and that was a few weeks ago. I did feel slightly better after that dream, but that was for a day.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 2, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> Had another last night.  This time about my mate, RosaFox.  I won't give you the details, but yea, it was good.



Looking at your sig and your profile or whatever, it seems like you got too much yiff in your mind.

It may be the cause for these erotic dreams your having =P

But it is kinda wierd, usually people wake up right before the sex/love part.

You must be a pretty strong dreamer, you should practice lucid dreaming


----------



## Toaster (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a dream the other day. I was holding a sword, and there was wolves, and then the sword was gone and in its place there was a fish looking thing. and then i mauled. i rolled on to the floor as well.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> Had another last night.  This time about my mate, RosaFox.  I won't give you the details, but yea, it was good.



Was it about meeting in person for the first time and finding out she's actually a fat, middle aged dude :V ?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 2, 2009)

I've had dreams of going to a convention. 
I've also had dreams of meeting someone on this forum...

Those are the weird dreams I have.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 3, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Was it about meeting in person for the first time and finding out she's actually a fat, middle aged dude :V ?



Ha, funny.

Video chat helps with that.




And yes, I have always had very lucid dreams.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, had a dream about calling someone from FaF and put a very nasty prank against that person last night. Probably the closest "furry" dream ever.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 4, 2009)

I had another furry dream last night.

I was the same morph as before, but I had no wing or tail = /

Anyways, I was running through the dark woods in the middle of the night under the full moon. The stars gleamed like diamonds, and the grass was covered in dew. A lake was seen up in a hill in the distance. I howled as strong and loud as I could. I saw the sky and the dream ended.

Shortly after waking up I was experiencing some phantom tail. It was really cool, although it went away quickly.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 4, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I had another furry dream last night.
> 
> I was the same morph as before, but I had no wing or tail = /
> 
> ...



Phantom tail, I have had that.  Really weird feeling, but awesome.  Mine lasted a bit longer.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 4, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> Phantom tail, I have had that.  Really weird feeling, but awesome.  Mine lasted a bit longer.



Lucky =P

So do you keep a dream journal?

And do you have any special bedtime routines before going to bed that induce strong/lucid dreams more frequently?

If so, please do tell, your dreams sound facinating


----------



## Cyndon (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a couple of times, and both of them had me waking up feeling... shall we say... disgruntled? <_<

Though they were nice dreams too... me and my wolfy ^_^ and the first one was he and i meeting for the first time, too... =^_^=


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 4, 2009)

All the time. 

One night my wolf self was with my real friends escaping from an cliched institution, I was dodging gunfire by dancing like an asshole. Then I came to a gorge, after accessing the situation, I said fuck it and took a leap of faith. I suddenly sprouted wings and glided across. That was a new one to me.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Mar 4, 2009)

I do. In one of my dreams I glomped from of a building into Immy, Quetza, and Jay Naylor.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 4, 2009)

*Replying to Lupinealchemist*

One of my furry dreams was similar to yours.

Except I was being chased by the government because they wanted to experiment on me.

It is an incredibly long and epic dream. It took up 3 pages of my dream journal


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 5, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> *Replying to Lupinealchemist*
> 
> One of my furry dreams was similar to yours.
> 
> ...



For future reference, use the quote tab on the post you're replying to. Just letting you know. 

Government, institution, it's the same cliched scenario. I guess every 3 out of 4 dreamscapers experience this scenario.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 5, 2009)

Miles_Rose said:


> I do. In one of my dreams I glomped from of a building into Immy, Quetza, and Jay Naylor.



These words are definitely English, but they make no sense in the order in which you've arranged them. Have you recently suffered a head trauma :V .


----------



## harry2110 (Mar 5, 2009)

ive had a few that i end up becoming a bobcat or lynx


----------



## Sivril (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been having my dreams in the same location for a long while now

I've always found myself wondering around a small abandoned town, but when I just decided to become a furry not to long ago I've noticed a wolf following me from time to time

I'll probably make a journal for it and write down what happens there


----------



## Lulian (Mar 5, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> It is an incredibly long and epic dream. It took up 3 pages of my dream journal


 
You should type them onto your computer, as I'm interested in seeing a log from someone else with a dream journal. 

The longest dreams I tend to have are normally fragmented into multiple parts. At best, they take up the entire front and part of the back (of a page.)...Though I do write small, so.../shrug


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 6, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Lucky =P
> 
> So do you keep a dream journal?
> 
> ...





Darkwing said:


> *Replying to Lupinealchemist*
> 
> One of my furry dreams was similar to yours.
> 
> ...





Lulian said:


> You should type them onto your computer, as I'm interested in seeing a log from someone else with a dream journal.
> 
> The longest dreams I tend to have are normally fragmented into multiple parts. At best, they take up the entire front and part of the back (of a page.)...Though I do write small, so.../shrug





No, I don't.  I have Eidetic memory, so I remember just about everything clearly.  Don't really have any tips, just relax, and thing about it as you are going to sleep, you can steer you dreams that way.  You will get to a point that you can control most every detail of your dreams.

Congrats on going the lucid furry dream team.


Oh, and to Lulian, I would be willing to do this.  Anyone else interested.  They mostly focus on my mate, but I do have quite a few that are different.


----------



## ChapperIce (Mar 6, 2009)

I dreamed I was a pokemon once but I don't think that counts..


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 6, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> I dreamed I was a pokemon once but I don't think that counts..



Close enough.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 6, 2009)

I had some dream when I was a cheetah.


----------



## JesterKatz (Mar 6, 2009)

Quite rarely. Though, furries in my dreams are mostly "cameos", including this one chakat...
But still, having that interaction with them is still enjoyable.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 7, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> No, I don't. I have Eidetic memory, so I remember just about everything clearly. Don't really have any tips, just relax, and thing about it as you are going to sleep, you can steer you dreams that way. You will get to a point that you can control most every detail of your dreams.
> 
> Congrats on going the lucid furry dream team.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that's pretty simple, my bedtime routine is good enough to get me a furry dream at least 2 or 3 times a week, (And it does  )

Here's my routine:

-I drink a lot of milk before bed, milk helps induce dreams and also aids in recalling them.

-I read about furries and look at furry art. For example, I browse and post on these forums every day before I go to bed.

-I read articles on Lucid dreaming. Simply reading up on Lucid Dreaming could easy get you into one once you sleep.

-Afterwards, I close my eyes, and I stay relaxed and comfortable and what not.

-And before I get into a deep dream state, I think a lot about furries, what I would look like as a furry, what it would be like as a furry, etc.

-I sleep, wake up, and write down my dreams on my dream journal.

-Usually I end up with at least 1 or 2 dreams every night with about a 33-44 percent chance of it being a furry dream.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 7, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Wow, that's pretty simple, my bedtime routine is good enough to get me a furry dream at least 2 or 3 times a week, (And it does  )
> 
> Here's my routine:
> 
> ...



Oh, and the cinnamon thing, totally true.
I have some great Vietnamese cinnamon, a whiff of that, and one little bit on the tip of your tongue, and there ya go.  Cinnamon incense works great too, just don't burn your house down.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 7, 2009)

Huh...I should try that routine out.


----------



## Impasse (Mar 7, 2009)

I just tried it last night, it didn't help :S But that's just me with my brain made of stone.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 7, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> Oh, and the cinnamon thing, totally true.
> I have some great Vietnamese cinnamon, a whiff of that, and one little bit on the tip of your tongue, and there ya go.  Cinnamon incense works great too, just don't burn your house down.



Well, I heard about the cinnamon method often.

I should give it a try.

I will tell you how it goes for me tonight, usually the milk method is enough to get me lucid 

Maybe I should do both 

Milk+Cinnamon=A deeper lucid state?


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 7, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I just tried it last night, it didn't help :S But that's just me with my brain made of stone.



Trust me, keep going with my routine.

You wont find success on your first try.

Remember, this method got me from 1-2 fuzzy dreams a week to 1-2 vivid dreams a night!

I am sure you could find some kind of success from my simple routine.

Good Luck, and keep posting your progress on this thread so that I can give you advice on what to do on the night after.


----------



## The Grey One (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah I do - they're also lucid dreams, so that's where I get the inspiration for some of my furry stories.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 7, 2009)

The Grey One said:


> Yeah I do - they're also lucid dreams, so that's where I get the inspiration for some of my furry stories.



You just gave me an idea.

Maybe I should start posting some of my dreams.


----------



## Impasse (Mar 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Trust me, keep going with my routine.
> 
> You wont find success on your first try.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing and remembered some major details about one dream, so I guess the routine worked, but unfortunately I forgot to record the dream and don't recall how it went. It involved French grandmothers somehow, I think they were brewing coffee for me or something.

So no furry dreams yet, but someday.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 8, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> You just gave me an idea.
> 
> Maybe I should start posting some of my dreams.



I'd be raging uncontrollably at your sig if I wasn't so baked


----------



## BlackRat (Mar 8, 2009)

I very rarelly have furry dreams, but I did have one recently...Last Friday night I believe, following another enjoyable dream featuring a recurring character that I guess some people could consider furry (Just FYI, a slice of white chocolate mudcake before sleeping both nights, then I ran out ).
It's one of those dreams you just don't want to wake up from...but unfortunatelly it gets bloody hot here while I sleep so eventually I get so uncomfortable that it can't be put off. But anyway... it was me as some sort of anthropomorphic creature, I was led to believe a fox but I'm not so sure, and I was with a group of others of similar appearance. Certain parts I remember vividly, others not so much, but I recall most of the dream being set in a strange adaptation of my old high school (a reoccuring theme for me... working on decifering some of this recurring stuff) which had a seperate outdoors section for us for what I assume was our equivilent of independant learning. The students (human btw) had to assemble on the grassy areas out front for there own stuff, I assumed a welcoming ceremony of sorts, and watched as my group and I made a dash for our area. Once there and reletivelly out of sight, we started what I guess were our tasks while there, which was basic survival stuff with a whole dream logic taking away from the realism. I could go on, but this is just turning into a wall of text. >.< Although when I put thought into it, I reckon I could turn this into a fairly logical story should I decide to...maybe something to do when I'm in a creative mood.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 8, 2009)

From time to time I do, I usually can't remember the majority of my dreams.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 8, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> I'd be raging uncontrollably at your sig if I wasn't so baked



Seconded, except I'm not baked >:[ .


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 8, 2009)

I just had one last night - my first since I can't remember when. I was watching a TV show featuring an upright, human-sized anthro skunk lady administering her scent to a guy standing  right behind her (hidden by her tail) It almost looked like they were actual actors, the skunk lady in a costume. The scent came out like a smoke cloud or cartoon perfume from around her tail. The show annoyed me in my dream because it was the same old stinky skunk stereotype, when in reality I should've been grateful to see an anthro lady skunk on tv.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 8, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I did the same thing and remembered some major details about one dream, so I guess the routine worked, but unfortunately I forgot to record the dream and don't recall how it went. It involved French grandmothers somehow, I think they were brewing coffee for me or something.
> 
> So no furry dreams yet, but someday.


 
This is good, this is a sign that the routine is working for you.

Guessing by what you typed here, you should be lucidly/vividly dreaming within about 3-5 weeks or less if you keep going with this routine.

Good luck


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 8, 2009)

I just had another furry dream last night.

This time I was a werewolf/dragon anthro, I looked alot like my usual morph, but more werewolf-ish.

Anyways, I was at the edge of this high, grassy cliff. I jumped off of it and I started flying because I had wings. The view was godly, grassy plains and hills below. I did a few barrel rolls and I flew upside down. I also flew through a few clouds. It was so amazing.

After the dream I had some mild motion sickness/phantom claw and wing for a few seconds.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I just had another furry dream last night.
> 
> This time I was a werewolf/dragon anthro, I looked alot like my usual morph, but more werewolf-ish.
> 
> ...



Stop having dreams, I never get any good dreams.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 8, 2009)

Ornias said:


> Stop having dreams, I never get any good dreams.



Just edited my previous post.

I remember I also had some mild phantom claw and wing for a few seconds after the dream.

God you must be jealous.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 8, 2009)

Ornias said:


> Stop having dreams, I never get any good dreams.



Never *Evil laugh* 

I train myself to get vivid dreams like these, you know.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Seconded, except I'm not baked >:[ .




Hehe, win.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have furry dreams, but I do have otherkin dreams


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Wow, that's pretty simple, my bedtime routine is good enough to get me a furry dream at least 2 or 3 times a week, (And it does  )
> 
> Here's my routine:
> 
> ...




Awww... awesome I'm so gonna try that out tonight.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2009)

WHEN I PASSED OUT FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS TONIGHT I DREAMT THAT I WAS HERE EXCEPT IT WASN'T A FORUM EVERYONE HAD A BODY IT WAS LIKE A CROWDED ROOM AND SOMEONE HAD THIS THINK THAT WOULD SHOW OTHER PEOPLE WHAT YOU WERE THINKING :V .

EVERYONE SEEMED TO BE ENJOYING THE MACHINE AND THEN IT WAS MY TURN BUT WHEN THEY HOOKED THE MACHINE UP IT STARTED SHOWING IMAGES OF ME KILLING EVERYONE LIKE THAT WAS WHAT I WAS THINKING ABOUT EVEN THOUGH I WASN'T AND I WAS LIKE "NO GUYS THIS ISN'T WHAT I'M THINKING ABOUT THE MACHINE IS LYING FOR SOME REASON" BUT EVERYONE WAS ALL LIKE "THE MACHINE DOESN'T LIE WHITENOISE" AND EVERYONE SEEMED VERY DISAPPOINTED IN ME :V . 

I DON'T REALLY REMEMBER ANYTHING AFTER THAT :V .


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 9, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> Awww... awesome I'm so gonna try that out tonight.



Tell me how it goes.

Good Luck


----------



## Kanin (Mar 9, 2009)

I've had furry dreams, not that often and I can't remember exactly what happened. I've had wierd dreams before, I even had it that in a dream the solution to a problem I was having in a video game given to me.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 9, 2009)

The closest I've got is someone from these forums featured in my dream... once. Got me by surprise though, I never would have expected it.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 10, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Tell me how it goes.
> 
> Good Luck



Didn't go too well. Just a bunch of random images in my mind which I can barely remember >.<. Although, I think some of them were furry (scaly). But hey, its only the first try right?


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 10, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> Didn't go too well. Just a bunch of random images in my mind which I can barely remember >.<. Although, I think some of them were furry (scaly). But hey, its only the first try right?



That pretty good for your first try.  Give it time, they will come.


----------



## Nishi (Mar 10, 2009)

Not transformation, but I had a dream there was a naked bear in bathroom, so I fondled him. 8D


----------



## Swiftclaw (Mar 10, 2009)

I've had a few liie that. I remember my first ever dream that could be considered "furry" thouhg I didn't know it at the time, this was about 5 years ago, and I still remember the thing. It involved a fox. Lately, I've been having dreams about transformation into wolves/ foxes, but only part way. IE. I still have a human body, but I have claws and fangs, I usually weild a kife in my right hand (I'm right handed IRL), in my left I have 3 inch razor sharp claws, and i'm usually fighting some sort of epic battle


----------



## ilobmirt (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been having alot of dreams where I was in a fursuit that represented my fursona. And usually, I'd encounter some other fur that is local to me. That's the gist of my dreams


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 11, 2009)

I tried it again. It was better in the sense that I could actually see it clearly. But bad because it wasn't related to furry at all :3


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 11, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> I tried it again. It was better in the sense that I could actually see it clearly. But bad because it wasn't related to furry at all :3



That's okay, that usually happens at your first few tries.


----------



## Wolfbound (Mar 11, 2009)

I had a dream recently, or nightmare. Ugh. I was a were though, not a furre. So I suppose it doesn't count, but it was horribly vivid. My pack was running through the woods on the outskirts of the city, and we were being attacked by another pack that was infected with some disease. It was all really brutal fighting; only like 3 of us got away into the city, which was blacked out, and then somehow I got seperated. I ended up running down a darkened hospital corridor, with one or more on my heels... And I decided to jump out the window at the end and plumet to my death rather than get infected. 

Then I wake up, still in my dream, in a big bed next to my mate, with all the windows open and the night wind blowing in. I felt kinda safe, but at the same time I felt they'd jump in the windows at any moment. It was conflicting.

But then I actually woke up. -_- Thank fck. It was a nervous, anxious feeling dream, and I frikkin hate those.


----------



## Xayvien Rau (Mar 11, 2009)

I could list a large collection of messed up dreams I have had about being my Fursona or a Furry. Despite it being cool for most people to be their character, having one based loosely on insanity can create interesting dreams. It's those sort of dreams I often wonder about when writing half the Horror & Fantasy I do, because they're a major contribution I would imagine.

Hey, there is a sweet side to my Fursona! Just check the avatar I use here. Haha.

~ Xayvien.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 11, 2009)

Funny, but I just recently woke up from a "furry" dream... I was one of a mixed group of human and anthro kids, and we all worked together, using large mallets to smash these stone cubes.  Our best worker was this kangaroo guy who would leap up and put his whole body into the swing, usually cracking the blocks in one blow.  Me?  I had another "student" call me the second best... I usually took care of the difficult blocks, the ones that needed a less brute force approach.  One block I worked on took quite a few blows, and was composed of a light and dark stone mix.  I got it to crack into rectangular fragments, with the darker material separating into layers all on its own.  Not sure if *I* was human or not in this dream, but I did enjoy smashing stuff... isn't that what little boys like to do?  (Teenagers included...)


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 12, 2009)

Also how much milk is "a lot of milk?", because I usually just drink a glass.


----------



## runner (Mar 12, 2009)

Almost 20% of the time my dreams have something to do with furrys, but I dont dream that often when I take my allergie meds, I dont know why but i think it disrupts R.E.M or my sleep pattern.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 12, 2009)

runner said:


> Almost 20% of the time my dreams have something to do with furrys, but I dont dream that often when I take my allergie meds, I dont know why but i think it disrupts R.E.M or my sleep pattern.



Yes, certain drugs can interfere with the R.E.M. stage of sleep...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 12, 2009)

Only type of furry dream i have had has only involved  other furries.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 12, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> Also how much milk is "a lot of milk?", because I usually just drink a glass.



Hmm... I dont think that one glass can do it, because when I drink my milk I use these huge-ass cups that is the size of about 7 glasses


----------



## Impasse (Mar 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Hmm... I dont think that one glass can do it, because when I drink my milk I use these huge-ass cups that is the size of about 7 glasses



Well damn, my usual quart or so may not be enough then >.>


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 13, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Hmm... I dont think that one glass can do it, because when I drink my milk I use these huge-ass cups that is the size of about 7 glasses



I don't think I can drink that much milk >.<.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, warm milk is the best, and you don't have to drink as much of it.


----------



## Impasse (Mar 13, 2009)

I remember a short segment of a dream I had last night, in which I was spectating a Left 4 Dead campaign (this particular segment was in the street at No Mercy 1). Louis was replaced by my fursona because I hate Louis. What a dumbass. Always walks in front of my line of fire, always wastes the gas cans, often falls down and hinders the rest of the group... ugh...

There was a Tank hiding in one of the street's shops, but didn't act like a Tank at all. It was standing erect and wasn't throwing rocks or anything, wasn't chasing the survivors, and the Tank music wasn't playing. For how polite it was about letting the survivors get to the subway, the Tank may have been drinking tea and wearing a monocle 

I actually had two dreams last night, but the other one, while much longer, didn't involve furries at all. So whatever, all the same I had my first dream in which furries have appeared =o


----------



## Nalo (Mar 13, 2009)

yes and quite often


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 14, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I remember a short segment of a dream I had last night, in which I was spectating a Left 4 Dead campaign (this particular segment was in the street at No Mercy 1). Louis was replaced by my fursona because I hate Louis. What a dumbass. Always walks in front of my line of fire, always wastes the gas cans, often falls down and hinders the rest of the group... ugh...
> 
> There was a Tank hiding in one of the street's shops, but didn't act like a Tank at all. It was standing erect and wasn't throwing rocks or anything, wasn't chasing the survivors, and the Tank music wasn't playing. For how polite it was about letting the survivors get to the subway, the Tank may have been drinking tea and wearing a monocle
> 
> I actually had two dreams last night, but the other one, while much longer, didn't involve furries at all. So whatever, all the same I had my first dream in which furries have appeared =o



You can't hate Louis! He's the epitome of blackness! 
Grabbin' pillz.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 14, 2009)

Also, is it normal for it to sometimes not work at all?, because I don't remember any of my dreams from last night.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Mar 14, 2009)

its either I have a furry dream or nothing at all >.>
and if day dreaming counts then I get them every second of my life


----------



## JakXT (Mar 14, 2009)

It makes me sad when other's talk about thier dreams because i have never EVER had a dream that i can recall. I think i do dream because i sleep talk (one of my friends once had a full in-depth conversation with me while i was asleep, he of course thought i was awake) but i have never had any recollection of any dream's :'C 
I do however day-dream of transforming into my fursona every single day.


----------



## Impasse (Mar 14, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> You can't hate Louis! He's the epitome of blackness!
> Grabbin' pillz.



LOUIS IS A RETARD.

There, I said it.

Watch the intro movie, Louis panics at the sight of two zombies, startles the Witch, runs off alone and gets Hunter'd, then shoots the car and sets off the alarm 'cuz he has terrible aim. He's a fool.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 14, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> Also, is it normal for it to sometimes not work at all?, because I don't remember any of my dreams from last night.



Yes, very normal.

Hell, it may even happen to me sometimes, but this occurs very rarely, and it shouldnt happen to you for a while.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 15, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yes, very normal.
> 
> Hell, it may even happen to me sometimes, but this occurs very rarely, and it shouldnt happen to you for a while.



Okay :3


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 15, 2009)

Well that was spooky shit.

I (fursona) just fucking died in my dream.

Got my throat slit, and bled out right in front of my mate.

Just as everything went black, I woke up.

That was about 3 minutes ago.


----------



## enzoakavpn (Mar 15, 2009)

Maybe... but I don't know... I don't remember my dreams


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 15, 2009)

Had another furry dream last night.

It was pretty misty, but I was just walking as my fursona (My usual morph) around in the woods with the sun shining at my face.

I was looking down at my feet during the majority of the dream, though (I was barefooted).

Here is a description of my fursona if you want a better visualization of what I am in my dreams.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=38565


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 15, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> Well that was spooky shit.
> 
> I (fursona) just fucking died in my dream.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe Whitenoise got so pissed off at you that he went into your dreams and killed you.

Idk, that's my theory


----------



## elementalvasuki (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't dream too often (mostly due to the fact that I spend most of my waking time daydreaming, so whatever's gotta be sorted out, gets sorted out long before bedtime). The few ones I've had and could recall, I was either a dragon, or I could fly. Funnily enough, though, I can't remember ever seeing what I looked like.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 15, 2009)

I had a dream where furries came down from space to form an alliance with humanity, and for some reason they chose me to represent Canada. So me, along with the rest of humanity's representatives went raving on their ship in orbit around Earth. They don't breathe oxygen so we had to wear these things in our mouths to breath. I lost mine at one point, and they gave me a shot to become one of them otherwise I would have died.

Oh, and the party was great, if anybody was wondering.


----------



## DisturbiaWolf (Mar 15, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Like, having dreams of transforming into a furry.
> 
> I've had 3 of these dreams since I joined the fandom (1 month ago.)
> 
> ...



I can vaguely remember a couple of dreams about furries, both of which involved fursuiters, but that's all I really remember. I am no good at remembering dreams.


----------



## Impasse (Mar 15, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Maybe Whitenoise got so pissed off at you that he went into your dreams and killed you.
> 
> Idk, that's my theory



No, Whitenoise is too tasteful for a simple throat-slitting :V .


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 15, 2009)

My dreams are wild and frequent! I had a dream one night I turned into my fursona and bit out the school bully's throat. Well he's not a bully just a sh**-talker! 2 last night I had a boyfriend we were both our fursonas vague from then on, and one I was stuck in a trippy "Tool"-esque place the background was everchanging I'd burst through a wall and fall about 6 times in 6 different ways!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 15, 2009)

elementalvasuki said:


> I don't dream too often (mostly due to the fact that I spend most of my waking time daydreaming, so whatever's gotta be sorted out, gets sorted out long before bedtime). The few ones I've had and could recall, I was either a dragon, or I could fly. Funnily enough, though, I can't remember ever seeing what I looked like.



I was my dragonish character Bem in one dream (one out of many), where I got to see myself when I flew by a hi-rise office building, one of those with mirrored windows... it was pretty neat.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 17, 2009)

Got lucid a couple o' times but still no furry dreams >.<. Still trying though.


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

i wish i had furry dreams that'd be awsome i barely get any dreams when when i have em i get freaking crazy ones >.> like falling down an endless black hole with red eyes watcha you eep..


----------



## elementalvasuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> I was my dragonish character Bem in one dream (one out of many), where I got to see myself when I flew by a hi-rise office building, one of those with mirrored windows... it was pretty neat.



I would have tried that, were there any high-rises in the town where I lived. The ocean's too dark to get a proper reflection off of, too.

But it could also just be me - every time I've tried to nail down my dragon form, it slips away again. As if something's preventing me for seeing what it actually is.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 17, 2009)

elementalvasuki said:


> I would have tried that, were there any high-rises in the town where I lived. The ocean's too dark to get a proper reflection off of, too.
> 
> But it could also just be me - every time I've tried to nail down my dragon form, it slips away again. As if something's preventing me for seeing what it actually is.



Well, the fact my character Bem came from my dreams helped (I even dreamed his birth, I think that was the first I had with him, long, long ago)...


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 17, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, the fact my character Bem came from my dreams helped (I even dreamed his birth, I think that was the first I had with him, long, long ago)...



Exactly, my fursona came from my dreams and ever since I was vividly dreaming being him.

My dreams also help me draw my fursona when I am awake.

So yeah, dreaming is a furry's most valuable tool.


Keep this in mind.


----------



## -WoLf BaNe- (Mar 18, 2009)

Every single night when I go to sleep, its actually been the onl dream ive had for about 2 years running now.... but it changes all the time like how I start to transform and stuff like that


----------



## elementalvasuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, the fact my character Bem came from my dreams helped (I even dreamed his birth, I think that was the first I had with him, long, long ago)...



That would help, yes. I suppose that if you're human, and you dream any dream, you don't place any significance on the fact that you're a human in your dreams. I guess it'd go the same way for dragons, especially if all you're recalling is an event you once saw/imagined through your own eyes.

I wonder about lucid dreaming, though. I only think I ever had one or two of those. There's a whole lot of free stuff on the 'net about lucidity - maybe it'd be a good idea to give it a go. If nothing else, I don't want to wake up feeling like I wasted another 8 hours, lol.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 19, 2009)

Impasse said:


> No, Whitenoise is too tasteful for a simple throat-slitting :V .



Are you kidding?

What can be worse than a good dream turned into a hellish nightmare?


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Maybe Whitenoise got so pissed off at you that he went into your dreams and killed you.
> 
> Idk, that's my theory


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 19, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> What can be worse than a good dream turned into a hellish nightmare?



I don't really have any nightmares. I counteract most major threats by going into auto-lucid-super-mega-death-christ-fursona 2K.



>



I don't think he has a balls to survive in my subconscious.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 19, 2009)

Though it's happened at different times when I've dreamed, for the last three nights, parts of my dreams have had to do with furries.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 20, 2009)

I keep lucid dreaming about Dead Space instead of furry :3.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 20, 2009)

The only thing I haven't been able to experience in my dreams is being my character.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay! I had a furry dream the other night, I was playing football (odd dream, espiacally for me) and everyone was a furry, including me, I couldn't tell what I was but I think I was my fursona.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 20, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Yay! I had a furry dream the other night, *I was playing football* (odd dream, espiacally for me) and everyone was a furry, including me, I couldn't tell what I was but I think I was my fursona.



This reminded me of a dream I had a long time ago... I was a college student (can't remember if I was in college at the time, but I think it came after), and I had a part-time job cleaning the science labs and tending the animals used in research at this university (mostly rats).  Well, I did my job, cleaned the rat cages, made sure they all had food and water, then afterwards went to one of the lab offices (to deal with some minor paperwork, I think), and caught an argument between two scientists.  To make a long story short, one of the scientists was concerned that the use of viral RNA in this experiment (done to the very rats I'd just tended) was dangerous, while the other argued that proper proceedures had been followed.  I felt a bit concerned, since I'd just tended the rats, but I was done with my job, and I had practice to get to.  So...

... I went to the locker room, changed, went out onto the field, and found the guys already practicing.  Soccer was the game... which is funny, since what we know as soccer is actually called football, outside the US.  Anyway, since the guys were already playing, I sat on the bench to wait till the next session...

... and started feeling weird.

Yep, seems I'd caught that RNA virus!  Ended up as a giant rat, wearing nothing but a tattered t-shirt as I ran off, the rest of the dream spent avoiding and hiding and running.  And trying to hold on to the remains of my t-shirt, the only reminder of my former humanity.


----------



## C. Lupus (Mar 20, 2009)

Haven't had any dreams of furry or anthropomorphic animals in my dream yet. I hope I will though. Because I only have strange dream, last night was pretty mix up as usual (remember only something with vampires trying to get a jeep over a bridge that is only as wide for 1 wheel, somehow I/we managed ).


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 20, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


>



If you go into my dreams I swear I will cap yo' ass faster than Chuck Norris can run.

In other words, I cant die in my dreams, even if I tried.

And yeah, I did try, last night I dreamt that I tore my right index finger off slowly, I did feel pain because I was Lucid, but no blood poured out and I was totally fine.

Went through the rest of the dream alive.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 20, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> If you go into my dreams I swear I will cap yo' ass faster than Chuck Norris can run.
> 
> In other words, I cant die in my dreams, even if I tried.
> 
> ...



But tearing off your finger wouldn't kill you .


----------



## Kanin (Mar 20, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> If you go into my dreams I swear I will cap yo' ass faster than Chuck Norris can run.
> 
> In other words, I cant die in my dreams, even if I tried.
> 
> ...


 
I've actually felt pain in a dream.


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 20, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> I've actually felt pain in a dream.



I dream lucidly almost every night, but never about furries.  Almost always they are nightmares, so I do know that I can feel pain in a dream.  I guess I did sort of dream about furries the other night, an anthro fox attacked me.  When I woke up I had actual marks on my skin, don't know how that happened.  But yes, I can certainly feel pain in dreams, those claws HURT


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 21, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> But tearing off your finger wouldn't kill you .



Yes it could,

1: Imagine all the blood you would lose.

2: Think about all the germs that could get into your body.

3. Air would come in contact inside your body + blood, causing fatal diseases to develop.

There, I guess I proved my point


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 21, 2009)

I've heard that very lucid dreams can lead to matrix-like effects in the real world.  

I think feeling pain in a dream can be a good thing, it helps you learn to dream more lucidly to survive, later you can control greater aspects, soon you'll become a demigod of your own subconscious.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 21, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> I've actually felt pain in a dream.



Yeah, me too.

You have no idea how I felt when I tore my finger off in that dream.

It hurt like hell and I was about to throw up in the dream (And irl  ) because of the smell (Ya I could smell it) and look of my raw flesh.

I was suprised that I didnt barf because I am a really queasy dude.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 21, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yes it could,
> 
> 1: Imagine all the blood you would lose.
> 
> ...



:O. I thought you meant instantaneously. Silly me .


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 21, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I've heard that very lucid dreams can lead to matrix-like effects in the real world.
> 
> I think feeling pain in a dream can be a good thing, it helps you learn to dream more lucidly to survive, later you can control greater aspects, soon you'll become a demigod of your own subconscious.



I have had effects like that in my dreams.  That dream I talked about before; I actually woke up coughing up blood.

Spooky shit.

Once you get good at it, it is really fun.  You can do all sorts of awesome shit.

That one just sort of snuck up on me.

I blame Whitenoise.


----------



## mlpard (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks like dream discusion has turned into nightmare discusion....
I happen to me a cheetah in one dream. it was pretty cool I loved how fast I could run... But I cant remember more dreams like that.
I tried lucid dreaming but was not very succesful... Any lucid dreaming profesionals in here?


----------



## C. Lupus (Mar 21, 2009)

What does lucid means? (Never heard that word before)


----------



## Lulian (Mar 21, 2009)

C. Lupus said:


> What does lucid means? (Never heard that word before)


 
*luâ‹…cid*â€‚ â€‚/Ëˆlu
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sÉªd/ 

 Show Spelled Pronunciation [*loo*-sid] 

 Show IPA 
*â€“adjective *1.easily understood; completely intelligible or comprehensible: _a lucid explanation. _2.characterized by clear perception or understanding; rational or sane: _a lucid moment in his madness. _3.shining or bright.4.clear; pellucid; transparent.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 21, 2009)

C. Lupus said:


> What does lucid means? (Never heard that word before)



Lucid- Very clear or vivid.  As though it was reality; happening right in front of your eyes.


Basically, its having a dream that seems real, and can be clearly remembered.  This includes feeling pain, pleasure, and other sensations.


Can be really fun, but can also really freak you out; expecially at first.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 21, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> Lucid- Very clear or vivid.  As though it was reality; happening right in front of your eyes.
> 
> 
> Basically, its having a dream that seems real, and can be clearly remembered.  This includes feeling pain, pleasure, and other sensations.
> ...



More to the point, a Lucid Dream is a dream in which you are fully conscious and aware that you are dreaming...


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 21, 2009)

I've had 3 that I remember.

1) I was a secret agent in a forest. We were ambushed and my squad was killed. Just when I was killed my soul went into a wolf and I escaped.

2) I was exploring an old cave when I came across dragon statue. I reached out to touch the neck when it started to crack and glow. Then out of statue a golden dragon was staring at me. His gaze changed me into a dragoness

3) I was walking around the city when I looked up. A meteor was falling at the city but no one seemed to notice. Before I had a chance to scream it landed. the wave it created changed everyone into anthro-dinos.

I took out some small details.


----------



## mlpard (Mar 22, 2009)

darkestwulf said:


> I've had 3 that I remember.
> 
> 1) I was a secret agent in a forest. We were ambushed and my squad was killed. Just when I was killed my soul went into a wolf and I escaped.
> 
> ...



Nice probably the only one chance how to see vivid dragons dinosaurs and such for this would be good to know how to control dreams.
Lucid dreaming is fine... But heve anyone of you managed to control his/her dreams so you could dream what you want to?


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 22, 2009)

mlpard said:


> Lucid dreaming is fine... But heve anyone of you managed to control his/her dreams so you could dream what you want to?



Me, all the time, occasionally I have a spooky one sneak up on me though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 22, 2009)

mlpard said:


> Nice probably the only one chance how to see vivid dragons dinosaurs and such for this would be good to know how to control dreams.
> Lucid dreaming is fine... *But heve anyone of you managed to control his/her dreams so you could dream what you want to?*



When I was a kid, for about a week, I did... had a repetative dream where I entered the local rec center, went up to a "Dream Machine" that looked like the door to an elevator, stepped inside, and had whatever dream I requested... except for that last time, when I came in, went up to the machine, and it didn't open.  I asked the custodian what the problem was, he said "The machine's broke", and I walked away disappointed, and never returned.

Oh, and darkestwulf...?  Interesting dream about the dinosaurs, since a meteor strike was the supposed cause of their extinction.  Funny how your dream brought them all back with the same destructive boom.  I also remember a dream, where I was a velociraptor, member of a group of sentient dinos from a secret "Lost Valley", out on a hunt to find water to cure a drought.  Two velociraptor scouts (me being one), one "bronto", one tricera, aaand... I can't remember the other memeber's species, offhand, I just remember there were five of us.  Dream was some time ago... oh, and the funny part?  We stole an empty tanker truck to hold the water (funny, because five dinos stuffed in a semi-truck, trying to figure out how to drive it, and struggling to hang on, made the whole thing rather awkward.  Let's just say we ended up parking the thing next to a dry lake bed, and continued our quest on foot)...


----------



## Jeffie (Mar 22, 2009)

I have one every night, I am my alter ego Q I have so much fun in them, sometimes I go clubbing, and other times I just relax and watch a movie that I always watch.  (Fantasia) It's really quite fun I guess that must be the reason I get so much sleep because I enjoy my dreams so much. I can't wait to get started onto my suit so I can actually do that stuff!


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a new one(warning birth) :

I was in a dark place and I could fell others next to me. Then I felt a pressure pulling me away from the others but everything is still black. A feminine voice spoke to someone "That's one." Another more male voice said,"What gender is it?" A third voice spoke "Let's wait til she's finished."

I guess this means I was being born but I don't know by what but I belive wolves.


----------



## Fiver (Mar 22, 2009)

I had an odd one last week.  I was outside the Florida house I lived in when I was 12 and there were a bunch of animal statues.  Somehow I knew that taking a statue would turn you into an anthro of whatever species it was, so I found the one closest to my character and took it.
At some point after that there was this anthro raccoon guy guiding me through some snowy place to a creepy looking log cabin (think Jacob's cabin from Lost).  I don't remember much else, but I specifically remember thinking that the Wikipedia article on snowshoe hares was right, and that the larger feet actually did help me move better in snow.
I've had plenty of werewolf ones too.  Quite fun :grin:.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 22, 2009)

Fiver said:


> I've had plenty of werewolf ones too.



I, too have werewolf dreams, they are pretty awesome.

I just had one 1 or 2 days ago.


In the dream I was walking on a dirt road in the middle of the night on a full moon, I came across a crossroad, out of nowhere, this huge, grayish-white wolf jumped out from the mist and bite my right arm/shoulder.

I started getting hairy and I got werewolf-ish features to go along with it. People called me a furry freak for the rest of the dream


----------



## C. Lupus (Mar 22, 2009)

About the lucid: I see....


----------



## Lowblock (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish!


----------



## Slade (Mar 23, 2009)

All the time. I'm trying to learn how to induce lucid dreams. >.>


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 23, 2009)

Slade said:


> All the time. I'm trying to learn how to induce lucid dreams. >.>



Sweet, me too, I actually already had quite a few furry lucid dreams already


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 24, 2009)

Still none >.<. The closest I came was about 2 days ago. I had a dream I was just aimlessly wandering around my area with my collar on. Although it was a bit more elaborate that what I usually wear, it had a bell or tag (can't remember) and a silver chain hanging off it.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 24, 2009)

last night i dream i was eating a banana....
*munch* and i just had to eat one when i woke up


----------



## mlpard (Mar 25, 2009)

I made step forward to lucid dreaming guys... Now Im able to remember overaly 3 dreams per night... so I hope Ill get to lucidity at some point... I need to get better...
none of dreams i can remember so far was furry .. thats pity...
And I keep my fingers crossed for you guys with trying to reach your lucid dreams.... 
http://www.dreamviews.com/ this is quite useful too..


----------



## ironwolf85 (Apr 14, 2009)

> All the time. I'm trying to learn how to induce lucid dreams. >.>


wet dreams are the brain's way of reward when no other sexual stimulation is availible, you want constant lucid dreams?
no jerking off for at least a month.


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 14, 2009)

If I did not have furry dreams, I would have any stories.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 14, 2009)

I had dream a couple days ago about jacking off deer, and they weren't even furry (that I can remember). I gotta stop looking at Blotch porn


----------



## Nignio (Apr 14, 2009)

I rarely remember what I dreamt so maybe or maybe not


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh crap, I was suprised when I saw people posting in this thread again.

I thought that this thread was long dead = /


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 14, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Oh crap, I was suprised when I saw people posting in this thread again.
> 
> I thought that this thread was long dead = /



Could we consider this thread necro'd? Wait, never mind I don't want this thread locked :c


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 14, 2009)

So are we posting on this thread now?


----------



## X (Apr 14, 2009)

i have had about 2, one i cannot remember completely, the other was confusing. i have not had any recent ones though.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 14, 2009)

I had a dream a few days ago... I enjoyed it, especially since I was utilizing Lady Melatonin that night.


----------



## drewdle (Apr 15, 2009)

I have some badass lucid dreams, not all of them furry-oriented, but some are. Sometimes I take valerian root + melatonin + B6 to aid in the resetting of bad sleep cycles, which puts a huge push into how lucid these dreams get. Example: about a month ago, I was Godzilla. No shit. I don't even know where it came from; I haven't thought about Godzilla for years, but there I was, running through a city, and I jumped on top of a large hill/mountain, pulled a bus up from out of the ground (why the hell was it buried?) and threw it at some stuff, making very splashy orange/yellow/purple (purple??) explosions. Then I roared, and woke up. 

I won't get into the furry dreams.  Not that all of them are dirty or anything, but some might involve my mate.


----------



## FarrowFox (Apr 30, 2009)

i joined the fandom about a year ago now and i always seem to find myself having a dream where i transform into anthro animals, but most of the time it tends to be a wolf under a full moon it does'nt bother me at all but some of them can be quite "nightmarish" if you know what i mean? 

various people call this "clinnical" lycanthropy 
p.s i dont think i spelt clinnical correctly lol:-D


----------



## MattyK (Apr 30, 2009)

MattyK said:


> I _think_ I dreamt about Furries last night, but it was one of those "mindwipes on wakeup call", ala "*BLASTING ROCK MUSIC THRU MY IPOD TO GET ME UP AT SEVEN IN THE MORNING!*"
> I think it was something to do with Concession, as I've been reading their webcomics _alot_.



Does that answer your question?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2009)

Aye, quite frequently too.


----------



## Leostale (Apr 30, 2009)

I remember i had a furry wet dream ... and it was awesome.... but i still have no intention copulating with what i dreamed about


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 30, 2009)

FarrowFox said:


> i joined the fandom about a year ago now and i always seem to find myself having a dream where i transform into anthro animals, but most of the time it tends to be a wolf under a full moon it does'nt bother me at all but some of them can be quite "nightmarish" if you know what i mean?
> 
> various people call this "clinnical" lycanthropy
> p.s i dont think i spelt clinnical correctly lol:-D



They have a name for those kind of dreams?

Because I have had quite a few myself


----------



## Dingra (Jan 2, 2010)

VERY VERY often...  Like maybe once a week, but usually not tansformation, usually i'm already an animal.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

Dingra said:


> VERY VERY often...  Like maybe once a week, but usually not tansformation, usually i'm already an animal.



Stop Necroing dead threads FFS! keep with current times!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sadly only when my totem / guide appears in said dreams do I appear anything other than human.  I'd prefer to remain lupine, but alas .. a lesson to be learned am guessing.  Am guessing he appears as a reminder...


(has fallen prey to necro threads!)


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah, i do have furry dreams, but there just normal dreams... nothing unusual

ok, well, there was this _one_ dream... but it was _before_ i was a furry, and it was totally unprevoked
you might think it was an odd dream, so i dont really like to talk about it in public...
(and no, it was nothing sexual or anything)
if u know much about dreams, it would really help if u could drop me a PM... thanks


----------



## quayza (Jan 2, 2010)

I haves those quite a bit. I can even come up with new stories or charcter designs in my sleep.


----------



## uryu788 (Jan 2, 2010)

sometimes


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 2, 2010)

Every now and again I do but the dreams never last long. Ha I remember when I was little i drempt I was sonic the hedgehog every night for like a week straight.   Pure awesomeness


----------



## HeavyHoss (Jan 3, 2010)

I've had a few..Though they were terribly random...I guess that's just what I get for being so random myself..hehe.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2010)

No, I don't. I hardly ever remember dreams and if I do it's either completely fucked up and makes no sense, or something ripped out of a horror movie, which is awesome. I don't want to have furry dreams. Ever.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 3, 2010)

I have furry dreams but I don't turn into a _Furry_, I usually turn into a wolf, skunk, or avian animal.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 3, 2010)

HeavyHoss said:


> I've had a few..Though they were terribly random...I guess that's just what I get for being so random myself..hehe.



Yaaaayyy another completely random person. God this song sucks


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jan 3, 2010)

I have these type of dreams on occasion but not really that often.  Not always furry per se sometimes I am just an animal in the dreams.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 3, 2010)

Nope, Never.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 3, 2010)

I have deams where I enslave the whole human race so they can make a 50,000 foot statue of Boba Fett.


----------



## Korex (Jan 3, 2010)

Dreamt about being my furry self and hanging out with my furry friends...ahhhh..that was exhilirating. Too bad my bro had to wake me up...that really killed my Joy T.T


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 3, 2010)

I've had lots of weird dreams, but only rarely do furries pop up in them. All of the furry dreams go in a formulaic way: 

I'm in my room. It's night and snowy outside. For some reason, I have to climb out my window and jump down to the ground. Usually its for a riduculous reason (My dad is the alien from the movie "the thing", there are government agents or soldiers invading, etc.) So then I jump out and start running into the woods near my house. It's very dark as I run. I'm not sure exactly where it is I come to, but it's somewhere unfamiliar and it doesn't really exist in the actual woods. Then I see wolves, all standing together in the snow, howling. They don't notice me, so I just stay there. From this point I either wake up, or I start feeling very cold and I know that I'm dying, which also leads me to wake up. 

It's rare for me to have this dream, but I don't mind it when it happens. 

The only other furry type dream I've had was when I was much younger, probably prompted from reading a Kashra story before bed. So needless to say, the details are a bit, hmm, private.

EDIT:  Oh yeah and I forgot to mention, I'm never an anthro in my dreams.  I only see them.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Jan 3, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Like, having dreams of transforming into a furry.
> 
> I've had 3 of these dreams since I joined the fandom (1 month ago.)
> 
> ...



I actually didn't start having fury dreams till I started writing my book. Since then, I've been having furry dreams on and off. However, half of them have been the same recurring dream of my mate and I in a particular scene in the book.

Hey your wolf/dragon anthro in your dream kind of inspires me to draw a bit. If you would like (and allow), I'd like to draw it for you.


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm.... Lolz nope, never had a furry dream before in my life XD


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 3, 2010)

I havenâ€™t really had any furry dreams until I started reading story on FA. They seam to manly be the life I have now but as me as my fursona and everyone else is themselves abut as the last animal I last heard them say or the animal I think they would be.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

Screw you people. I was skimming through this thread last night and I ended up having a god damned "furry dream"...


----------



## xcliber (Jan 4, 2010)

The only furry dream I've ever had happened a few weeks ago, in which my dog transformed from feral into a sexy anthro and we yi- um, I mean... cuddled. :V

As is the case with most of my dreams, it didn't make any sense.
1.) I'm not into transformation
2.) I'm not into zoophilia (if this experience counts as zoo)
3.) I'm gay
4.) Other people were in the room
5.) Moar random shit

I guess the chance to yi- erm, _be with_ an anthro, even if it was just a dream, was too good to pass up.


----------



## Geek (Jan 4, 2010)

My furry dream looked like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riZYdRRgenU&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> My furry dream looked like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riZYdRRgenU&feature=youtube_gdata



WTF 0-0 lol lol lol that was weird, funny, and yet highly intresting


----------



## Gight (Jan 4, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> My furry dream looked like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riZYdRRgenU&feature=youtube_gdata


wtf?0-0 LOL LOL Wow. The fursuit's nice thou.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

My dream was cooler then your guys' dreams.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 4, 2010)

Nope, though it would be nice. Ah well. *Shrugs.*


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 4, 2010)

I have quite a few transformation dreams...
And quite a few dreams that involve furries...
But my dreams are weird as hell anyway. Sometimes I'll change points of view in the middle of a dream...one time I went from seeing through my own eyes to reading about it...strangest transition ever.


----------



## Geek (Jan 4, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> wtf?0-0 LOL LOL Wow. The fursuit's nice thou.



There's nothing more dreamful then a mate who fursuit into a foxy lady and dance & sing for you.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> There's nothing more dreamful then a mate who fursuit into a foxy lady and dance & sing for you.



I'd have to disagree with you there.


----------



## X (Jan 4, 2010)

i had one that involved a chick covered head to toe in soft, smooth scales and had a tail. cant remember much of that one other than seeing her though


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

Am I the only one that doesn't have sexual furfag dreams?


----------



## X (Jan 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't have sexual furfag dreams?



hey now, mine wasnt sexual.

anyway, its like a virus, if you look at the art and like the characters, it will infect you eventually.


----------



## Geek (Jan 4, 2010)

*blushesï»¿ from the sexiness*


----------



## Karali (Jan 5, 2010)

I can very happily say that I have never had a furry dream.

That would just be weird.

Dreams where I turn into a dude are much better.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 5, 2010)

X said:


> hey now, mine wasnt sexual.
> 
> anyway, its like a virus, if you look at the art and like the characters, it will infect you eventually.



Yes but most people in this thread's seemed to be about bizarre fantasies about turning into an animal. Mine was about a war-torn future with guns, violence, killing, genetics, and the collapse of the human race. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2010)

I dream on a regular basis, so regular it is almost every night. These dreams vary too, sometimes furry related, sometimes not.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 11, 2010)

Second fursuiting dream in four days
Goddamn furries.
Last night was at an army radar station?  And got caught up in an excercise.....wow damn ive been getting good sleep


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Feb 5, 2010)

hoah...not really..or the fact that 90% of the time i forget my dream


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

FURRRYYY dreams yeah, back from the begining, i dreamed about furries


----------



## Bir (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't had anthro dreams, but as far as I can remember back into my childhood up until now, I almost always have dreams where I am an animal. It's usually some sort of carnivore, and a few times I've been a mermaid. xD Never a bird, though. The only flying I do in my dreams is on a Nimbus 2000.


----------



## Trevfox (Feb 5, 2010)

yea i do suometimes there pretty realistic. There interesting to say the least


----------



## xcliber (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a pretty awesome one a few weeks ago. I was holding a baby anthro cat in a diaper (might have been one of my fursonas). It was the most intensely realistic feeling experience I've ever had in a dream. I had my arms crossed at my stomach and the baby was sitting on them facing towards me with it's face buried in my chest, and it's hands grabbing onto my shirt. I think it was shy or afraid of something.

I distinctly remember feeling it's body heat, a small heartbeat, and running my hand through it's short, fuzzy, kitten-like fur.

I was in a good mood all day after I woke up.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

Never had any, because I never watch art as nobody conviences me to and nobody catches my attention. Also, I don't like furry art very much.
On the other hand, I can still say IT'S SO FUCKING CUTE :3.
Although it can't get me any dreams, my mind is based on logic.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 5, 2010)

YES I DO... and im always sad when i wake to find it was just a dream. *sniffles* :c


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I had a pretty awesome one a few weeks ago. I was holding a baby anthro cat in a diaper (might have been one of my fursonas). It was the most intensely realistic feeling experience I've ever had in a dream. I had my arms crossed at my stomach and the baby was sitting on them facing towards me with it's face buried in my chest, and it's hands grabbing onto my shirt. I think it was shy or afraid of something.
> 
> I distinctly remember feeling it's body heat, a small heartbeat, and running my hand through it's short, fuzzy, kitten-like fur.
> 
> I was in a good mood all day after I woke up.





LonelyKitsune said:


> YES I DO... and im always sad when i wake to find it was just a dream. *sniffles* :c



You both sound so full blown.
Also, after I got some lazy bum details on you people I can see where your weakness to wet furry dreams lie. Although I might dream sometime in a while on turning a defenseless victim to a collared anthro.
My mind is all messed up.
Heh
Heh 
Hehh


----------



## Marietta (Feb 5, 2010)

A few times, but I hardly ever remember the dreams I have.
Unless I wake up thinking about it...

Although most of one dream consisted of rolling around on a carpet... and chasing my tail.

Although I've done the former in real life before... I freakin' own that carpet now.
New house, clean carpet, no furniture. Oh yeah...


----------



## Lewi (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't stop doing so.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My dream was cooler then your guys' dreams.


Your avatar is awesome.


Also yes I do have furry dreams.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

Marietta said:


> A few times, but I hardly ever remember the dreams I have.
> Unless I wake up thinking about it...
> 
> *Although most of one dream consisted of rolling around on a carpet... and chasing my tail*.
> ...


Cute and so full blown 0w0.
ROLL ON CARPET LAUGHING
ROCL?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

I recently had a dream involving a furry.

That is all.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You both sound so full blown.





CynicalCirno said:


> Cute and so full blown 0w0.



what do you mean "full blown"...

is anyone els getting this or am i just stupid!?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't have sexual furfag dreams?


 
No, you're not.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> No, you're not.



Is it weird to not have dreams...Like I literally don't dream anymore WTH!?

I think my head's broken =(


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Is it weird to not have dreams...Like I literally don't dream anymore WTH!?
> 
> I think my head's broken =(


 
It's not when you're in school.
But in my vacations I had some pretty twisted dreams and nightmares like one where I was in some sort of psychotic sequence where my dog chased another one across blood-stained walls. 
It was like a sort of cheap horror movie.


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Is it weird to not have dreams...Like I literally don't dream anymore WTH!?
> 
> I think my head's broken =(



Maybe your dream machine is in sleep mode.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 5, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> what do you mean "full blown"...
> 
> is anyone els getting this or am i just stupid!?


No. I'm just as confused as you are. So I  just ignore the comment altogether.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

quayza said:


> Maybe your dream machine is in sleep mode.



HAH! But seriously though, I havent dreamed in years...its making me mad cause I want to dream


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

No. Never. Not one.


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HAH! But seriously though, I havent dreamed in years...its making me mad cause I want to dream



I never knew that was possible. Is it like just pure blank nothingness or something when you sleep?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

quayza said:


> I never knew that was possible. Is it like just pure blank nothingness or something when you sleep?



I fall asleep and then I wake up....nothing in the middle.


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I fall asleep and then I wake up....nothing in the middle.



There has to be something. A blanck black space or somthing. Maybe something has to trigure your mind to start dreaming but what. I constantly dream when i sleep.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

quayza said:


> There has to be something. A blanck black space or somthing. Maybe something has to trigure your mind to start dreaming but what. I constantly dream when i sleep.


I've had that a few times. You close your eyes, and when you open then again, your awake at a completely different time. Weird to feel, but not so unusual.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I've had that a few times. You close your eyes, and when you open then again, your awake at a completely different time. Weird to feel, but not so unusual.




That's literally what happens...I think it might actually be from lack of sleep although that doesnt make sense to me cause I get plenty of sleep on the weekends but only like 6.5 hrs on a school day...Idk, I'm just one effed up kid..
I bet if I got 8 hrs of sleep EVERY day for like a week I would eventually get back to "dreaming" but I just don't physically need 8 hrs of sleep and it's not like I'm a retard when I wake up so I don't 100% need 8 hrs either.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's literally what happens...I think it might actually be from lack of sleep although that doesnt make sense to me cause I get plenty of sleep on the weekends but only like 6.5 hrs on a school day...Idk, I'm just one effed up kid..


Not really. I only get around five on the school days, but around 13 on the weekends.

But I've been dreaming quite a bit lately. And quite a few of them have involved furries. Damn FAF getting into my head.


----------



## alliha (Feb 5, 2010)

If I could finally become lucid, i believe i would have a furry dream :3


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

alliha said:


> If I could finally become lucid, i believe i would have a furry dream :3



lol ha.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

The other night I had a dream that chunks of something were coming off my head. I was afraid and thinking that I had bad dandruff and my scalp was coming off. Then it turned out a furry threw up on my head and the other forum I frequent was laughing at me on youtube.

I guess that counts as a furry dream?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe it's cause I overexert myself when I'm awake then..I always fall asleep when I physically can't remain awake so maybe if I fell asleep with at least a bit of energy in my body..


----------



## Cylo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't often have dreams either =/

Fall asleep and wake up?  That's pretty much it.

Though, more recently, I've had two dreams in the past 3 months.  The first was me substituting as lead guitarist for Radiohead, but I sucked, and the band gave up playing, and I was left feeling very, very guilty.

But the newest dream (Just last night!) was me turning into an anthro crocodile.  There was some kind of plot behind it, though, I don't remember it =/


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Not lately. But whenever I did, I made sure to jot down the details in a notepad, mainly because they were either interestingly creepy, or full-on explicit.

I actually physically feel most of what happens to me in my furry dreams. It would feel like I was literally walking around..., among other things.

Insomnia can have interesting results.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

.... I feel so alone after reading this.
I have great vivid dreams every night. And every night I'm a Furry, my main character, Twi. And oddly I'm always killing a Priest. Not that I have anything against them! But Twi hates them. However some nights it's even weirder, because some nights I dream of Twi and his boy friend together. 
But You guys seriously don't dream?! I find that hard to believe, Maybe you guys do dream but just can't remember any of them!


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> .... I feel so alone after reading this.
> I have great vivid dreams every night. And every night I'm a Furry, my main character, Twi. And oddly I'm always killing a Priest. Not that I have anything against them! But Twi hates them. However some nights it's even weirder, because some nights I dream of Twi and his boy friend together.
> But You guys seriously don't dream?! I find that hard to believe, Maybe you guys do dream but just can't remember any of them!



Then your a lot like me, Vivid, furry, and so on except for the priest thing and other stuff you said. If im not dreaming furry it useally something with action, adventure, fighting, scary, sci fi etc.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

Yah sorry the priest thing comes from being religiously oppressed for the better part of my life. So Twi hates them with the burning passion of a thousand suns. Most of the time thoughs dreams do involve lots of action and gore, and magic stuff.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 5, 2010)

dreaming is for people with souls. that's why i don't dream. <.<


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Yah sorry the priest thing comes from being religiously oppressed for the better part of my life. So Twi hates them with the burning passion of a thousand suns. Most of the time thoughs dreams do involve lots of action and gore, and magic stuff.



IF you or anyone here had a naughty furry dream recently i dare yo to tell it, bet you wont  say it


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

I wont say it. It involves a three way between a Wolf Fox and a Husky with lots of whips and chains and black leather. I refuse to talk about such things. Even though I kind of already did.


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I wont say it. It involves a three way between a Wolf Fox and a Husky with lots of whips and chains and black leather. I refuse to talk about such things. Even though I kind of already did.



Oh wow wtf Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Solas (Feb 5, 2010)

Never had a dream about being an anthro, but actual animals? Often.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I wont say it. It involves a three way between a Wolf Fox and a Husky with lots of whips and chains and black leather. I refuse to talk about such things. Even though I kind of already did.


 
Just what have you been watching to dream of those things?


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Just what have you been watching to dream of those things?



e621<-------Ha


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Just what have you been watching to dream of those things?


Nothing. I had that dream after I finished a book called "white fang." My Boy Friend was neglecting me so I thought of cheating on him with this Husky furry. Ten minutes later I passed out and dreamed of that.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

quayza said:


> e621<-------Ha


 
And what does that mean?



Ravefox_twi said:


> Nothing. I had that dream after I finished a book called "white fang." My Boy Friend was neglecting me so I thought of cheating on him with this Husky furry. Ten minutes later I passed out and dreamed of that.


 
I understand that feeling. Having read Jack London's *Call of the Wild *(London also wrote *White Fang*). That explains the brutality and the husky, and the wolf too (seeing as White Fang himself was a mixture of both).
You shouldn't read Jack London when you're depressed, you'll go suicidal or in your case, have sadomasochistic "dreams". (I haven't but it can happen). Simply: Jack London's literature is EXTREMELY CRUDE and BRUTAL.


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Nothing. I had that dream after I finished a book called "white fang." My Boy Friend was neglecting me so I thought of cheating on him with this Husky furry. Ten minutes later I passed out and dreamed of that.



ROFL.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm so doomed, aren't I?


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> And what does that mean?



If you dont then you might not wanna know. (Furry porn site)<------Some crazy stuff 0-0.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

quayza said:


> IF you or anyone here had a naughty furry dream recently i dare yo to tell it, bet you wont  say it



Quote: "...or anyone here..."

I would.  But only in a PM.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> Quote: "...or anyone here..."
> 
> I would.  But only in a PM.




I have the feeling I should fear you...


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> Quote: "...or anyone here..."
> 
> I would.  But only in a PM.



Then tell me. *Waiting for message*


----------



## Tibbsy (Feb 5, 2010)

to OP - All the time, and i hate them because i always wake up.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG Off topic, Sorry sorry, but I just noticed my rank went up! If I had my character's Double T's they'd be wagging like a f---ing propeller!

Sorry I tend to post what ever comes to mind.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I'm so doomed, aren't I?


 
Who knows, but you should be grateful you are not more doomed than you probably are now.



quayza said:


> If you dont then you might not wanna know. (Furry porn site)<------Some crazy stuff 0-0.


 
I don't want to wonder what that "crazy stuff might be".


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I have the feeling I should fear you...



No need, and I wouldn't try to make you. 

I'm 'pro-freedom' dude. Intentional terrorizing and opressing is for peeps who'd die if the world didn't bend to their preferences.

And quayza, you sound like you wanna hear it and then post it.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> No need, and I wouldn't try to make you.
> 
> I'm 'pro-freedom' dude. Intentional terrorizing and opressing is for peeps who'd die if the world didn't bend to their preferences.


 
what I meant was I should fear you because you sound like a rapist. or a pedo.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> what I meant was I should fear you because you sound like a rapist. or a pedo.



Read: "...if the world didn't bend to their preferences."

...Which means some motherfuckers can't help but get their way at the expense of pretty much everyone. FAIL, and petty beyond explanation.

And minors shouldn't be here anyway. Welcome to furrydom.

Edit: My username and sig are designed to dumbfound. THAT, I intended. Pedophilia is for the soulless.

I have a frickin' nephew for christ's sake, and the first fucker who tries to molest him is going to lose his eyesight..., along with his eyes.

I hate being misinterpreted.


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> Read: "...if the world didn't bend to their preferences."
> 
> ...Which means some motherfuckers can't help but get their way at the expense of pretty much everyone. FAIL, and petty beyond explanation.
> 
> And minors shouldn't be here anyway. Welcome to furrydom.



Nice counter attack.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> Read: "...if the world didn't bend to their preferences."
> 
> ...Which means some motherfuckers can't help but get their way at the expense of pretty much everyone. FAIL, and petty beyond explanation.
> 
> And minors shouldn't be here anyway. Welcome to furrydom.


 
 DO you see a Pick axe? I'm not a minor. 
And I've been a Furry for three years. I know how things work, that's why I tend to steer clear of Pedos. And Flamers they kinda get on my nerves, so I just ignore them. <3


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Feb 5, 2010)

I have actually dreamed about a furry world, and want to talk to anyone who has had similar dreams


----------



## Tai (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been my fursona in all my dreams for a long time now.
It's very strange.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

I have an on topic question. Has anyone who had these dreams dreamed they where anything other then their main character?


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I have an on topic question. Has anyone who had these dreams dreamed they where anything other then their main character?



Yup, plenty.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> DO you see a Pick axe? I'm not a minor.
> And I've been a Furry for three years. I know how things work, that's why I tend to steer clear of Pedos. And Flamers they kinda get on my nerves, so I just ignore them. <3



"...for three years.."

Try 'ever since I've been in a crib reading picture books.' 21-plus years of furrydom. Not ashamed in the least.

"And flamers..."

They flame because they breathe fire, but didn't include that in their species description.

PS: Try to think of a beastly, overfed Pac-Man when you read my username. It would help.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> "...for three years.."
> 
> Try 'ever since I've been in a crib reading picture books.' 21-plus years of furrydom. Not ashamed in the least.
> 
> ...


 
OMG that does help. But now I want to play a furry version of pac-man where the pellet things are Bananas!


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Thread is now about pac man and banans? wtf?


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

quayza said:


> Thread is now about pac man and banans? wtf?



Well Bananas remind me of my boy friend and Pac man eats them... you get the picture?


----------



## quayza (Feb 5, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Well Bananas remind me of my boy friend and Pac man eats them... you get the picture?



Gottcha


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

There actually used to be a former version of Pac-Man on the Commodore 64, called 'Puc-Man.' He was fat as hell, and he couldn't even move faster than the ghosts...-WITHOUT A POWER PELLET! Even Pac-Man is better than that...

Oh, and since the end of my sig was too EXACT, I made it goofier. Maybe that helps, too.

Also, think of a monsterous yet hmorous voice whenever I post in caps. It's good for a giggle. 
*Bing* GUZZLEJAWS, BABY. AAAWWWHHH YEAHH.

More on topic: I recall a dream where I saw the gullet of an abnormally large lion, and when I woke up I couldn't get it outta my head.

Edit: And for everyone who wants to disect the hell out of eactly why I'd dream somthin' like THAT...

www.gapingmaws.com

Used to be called "animalyawns.com."

Google "Rodent's burrow."


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

??? Holyfuck, I created a link? *GIGGLEGURGGLES* Sweet..


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

I never understood the Maw stuff. What it do for you anyway?


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

It's all about physicality. Specifically, contraction (fleshy innards squeezing and letting go, etc.) I'd bet all my money and posessions that each and every sexually aware person would love to RECIEVE oral. (Read: "RECIEVE.")

I think of all the tiny details involved in physical contraction.

And fear is another form of excitement, loosely. Maws contain scary stuff, and also--*cutoff point* Ooh. Big fleshy tongue...

Getting lost in the impending distraction of seeing a wide open maw is what hooks me. And any sort of 'too close for comfort' visualplay on it is interesting on levels like, "*fear* (Damn. Is he, like, gonna fuckin' EAT me, or what?)"

Edit: Forgot to add..,

Since vaginas essentially do what mouths do, and peeps love vagina...

*Fap worthy thoughts*...

That's the idea.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HAH! But seriously though, *I havent dreamed in years*...its making me mad cause I want to dream



You haven't REMEMBERED your dreams in years.  Everyone dreams every night, even if they don't remember their dreams when they wake.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 5, 2010)

I have. I've had a few TF dreams, a few normal furry dreams and a few vore dreams.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I have. I've had a few TF dreams, a few normal furry dreams and a few vore dreams.


You sure like your vore don't you.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You sure like your vore don't you.



Yup. It's what got me into the fandom tbh. Or allowed me to find it anyway.

My first memory is of a vore dream. I was probably 5ish.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Yup. It's what got me into the fandom tbh. Or allowed me to find it anyway.
> 
> My first memory is of a vore dream. I was probably 5ish.


Well, that's sure weird...


----------



## Qoph (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Yup. It's what got me into the fandom tbh. Or allowed me to find it anyway.
> 
> My first memory is of a vore dream. I was probably 5ish.



For me that would equal scarred for life.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 6, 2010)

I love my furry dreams, exspecially when the snow is falling outside in RL because I feel like I'm running through my homeland in the arctic =]


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Qoph said:


> For me that would equal scarred for life.



It was pleasant actually. Not one of those "zomg I'mma eat you!!!" type things. iirc I was sad or something and the thing who ate me did it to cheer me up and I agreed. Really innocent stuff.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I have. I've had a few TF dreams, a few normal furry dreams and a few vore dreams.


Vore is weird, but I like TF so everything furry is normal to me.
Ehm it's still weird but it's CUTE OMFG :3


RetroCorn said:


> It was pleasant actually. Not one of those "zomg I'mma eat you!!!" type things. iirc I was sad or something and the thing who ate me did it to cheer me up and I agreed. *Really innocent stuff*.


Instead of being cheered up by dreaming you are being eaten, talk to people, because it helps much better. Sadness is blown away by company. How can being eaten innocent? I dream enough before I sleep so I can't remember anything.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Instead of being cheered up by dreaming you are being eaten, talk to people, because it helps much better. Sadness is blown away by company. How can being eaten innocent? I dream enough before I sleep so I can't remember anything.



_*I was asleep, as in no control over thoughts.*_ And I was happy outside the dream.

And don't lecture me on social interactions Dr. Phil. I'm in a pissy mood at the moment.

And being eaten can in fact be innocent. Do your research.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> _*I was asleep, as in no control over thoughts.*_ And I was happy outside the dream.
> 
> And don't lecture me on social interactions Dr. Phil. I'm in a pissy mood at the moment.
> 
> And being eaten can in fact be innocent. Do your research.


:[
Although it's while you are asleep it's based on things happening outside.
There are two ways known to me to get out of pissy mood -
Either wait a few hours without talking to anybody or tell your feelings and thoughts to somebody.
I won't lecture people so fast but please don't be such a meanie , but once again you said you are  in a pissy mood.
Can be innocent? Well I won't fight it because I never thought about that or dreamt about that.
Make sure you feel better.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> :[
> Although it's while you are asleep it's based on things happening outside.
> There are two ways known to me to get out of pissy mood -
> Either wait a few hours without talking to anybody or tell your feelings and thoughts to somebody.
> ...



Sorry... I'm kinda snappy this morning... Was really tired last night... 

*hugs*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Sorry... I'm kinda snappy this morning... Was really tired last night...
> 
> *hugs*


That is okay.
Everyone wakes like a cat and later then sleep as a lion.
Why were you tired last night?


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That is okay.
> Everyone wakes like a cat and later then sleep as a lion.
> Why were you tired last night?



Swimming and workout. Was exhausted. ><


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I love my furry dreams, exspecially when the snow is falling outside in RL because I feel like I'm running through my homeland in the arctic =]


That's kinda funny because when it rains I feel like I'm at home Back in England Nuzzled under a tree with my Boy <3.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> That's kinda funny because when it rains I feel like I'm at home Back in England Nuzzled under a tree with my Boy <3.


That's kind of funny because when there is a sandstorm my eyes hurt then I dream about icecream under the roof. ICE AND SUGAR :3 <3 FTW


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That's kind of funny because when there is a sandstorm my eyes hurt then I dream about icecream under the roof. ICE AND SUGAR :3 <3 FTW



Cool story bro.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You sure like your vore don't you.


 i do XD


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i do XD



Don't eat meeee


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Don't eat meeee


 oh i will : P jus not now cuz im sick an i woud throw up... iv been sick for 4 days


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i do XD



Zomg!

Do you have a steam account?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Zomg!
> 
> Do you have a steam account?


Yeah, do you?
I have.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yeah, do you?
> I have.



Not you the vore guy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Zomg!
> 
> Do you have a steam account?



Do you play TF2? :3


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 6, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Do you play TF2? :3



Sometimes. I don't like the new patches so it's been a while.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Sometimes. I don't like the new patches so it's been a while.



well if you want to play anytime soon then go ahead and add meh, its dirtyjoe88 and just tell me who you are if you do add me k


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

You people are corrupting me. My recent dreams have been starting to be more and more furfaggy. You... bastards!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You people are corrupting me. My recent dreams have been starting to be more and more furfaggy. You... bastards!


It happens... I am a screaming furfag, and I have yet to have a furry dream that I can remember... Much to my dissatisfaction.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It happens... I am a screaming furfag, and I have yet to have a furry dream that I can remember... Much to my dissatisfaction.


Scientist say that dreams are an exaggerated form of reviewing things that happened when your awake. So maybe to have a furry dream you need to do something furry related during the day. Or imagine your a furry when your doing the things you do when your awake. Ether way it'll be a little (or a lot) messed up.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Scientist say that dreams are an exaggerated form of reviewing things that happened when your awake. So maybe to have a furry dream you need to do something furry related during the day. Or imagine your a furry when your doing the things you do when your awake. Ether way it'll be a little (or a lot) messed up.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but there are a lot of theories about dreams, and none of them are proven 100%.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there are a lot of theories about dreams, and none of them are proven 100%.


no, your completely right on that. I think it might all depend on what kind of person you are. 
Like me I dream of the future, sometimes a little to vividly.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Scientist say that dreams are an exaggerated form of reviewing things that happened when your awake. So maybe to have a furry dream you need to do something furry related during the day. *Or imagine your a furry when your doing the things you do when your awake.* Ether way it'll be a little (or a lot) messed up.


Hmm... Sounds kinda fun... I don't think my friends, even the few that know, would react well to me pretending to be a wolf... :3


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hmm... Sounds kinda fun... I don't think my friends, even the few that know, would react well to me pretending to be a wolf... :3


You don't know that! Girls love it when yah act like a little puppy <3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> You don't know that! Girls love it when yah act like a little puppy <3


You sure? Not at my school... I'm pretty unpopular, and am kinda considered a freak for reasons that have nothing to do with furry.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You sure? Not at my school... I'm pretty unpopular, and am kinda considered a freak for reasons that have nothing to do with furry.


It might depend on where you live. I heard in Georgia then even go as far as killing anyone who's openly furry! but in NJ everyone's A furry(basically)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> It might depend on where you live. I heard in Georgia then even go as far as killing anyone who's openly furry! but in NJ everyone's A furry(basically)


I wish I lived in the NJ/PA general area... That's where a lot of cons are...  No, theres no killing, but I only know of one other person in my high school who even knows what a furry is...


----------



## LightSwitchToTheMind (Feb 6, 2010)

Diego117 said:


> I've had two that I can remember. Granted I don't remember all the small details but one I had I ended up doin the dirty with a drop-dead-gorgeous vixen and the other consisted of a party with a bunch of characters from FA and one character was eating a cauldron of chili.
> 
> I'm weird.


 
F**king win, sir. F**king win.

Anyway, I have had these kind of dreams, long before I became a part of this site (which was 5 minutes ago).  Actually, I wasn't even involved with the furry world, period.  I dreamt I was a Greenland, which introduced me to the strange and creepy world of furries.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

No.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You people are corrupting me. My recent dreams have been starting to be more and more furfaggy. You... bastards!


Heh, and I remember a week ago when you still were with a decent mind.
And I? Not affected.


Ravefox_twi said:


> Scientist say that dreams are an exaggerated form of reviewing things that happened when your awake. So maybe to have a furry dream you need to do something furry related during the day. Or imagine your a furry when your doing the things you do when your awake. Ether way it'll be a little (or a lot) messed up.


Maybe, if you think about dry humping a furry while awake it will bring you furry dreams. Might be 100%.


Seriman said:


> Hmm... Sounds kinda fun... I don't think my friends, even the few that know, would react well to me pretending to be a wolf... :3


Yes, but that would be still fun.
From my point of view you will be like a pet to your friends.


Ravefox_twi said:


> You don't know that! Girls love it when yah act like a little puppy <3


So true.
Be their pet.


Seriman said:


> You sure? Not at my school... I'm pretty unpopular, and am kinda considered a freak for reasons that have nothing to do with furry.


Freak.
:V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I wish I lived in the NJ/PA general area... That's where a lot of cons are...  No, theres no killing, but I only know of one other person in my high school who even knows what a furry is...



PA's fucking gay, every other person is a pot head and no one takes you seriously cause they think you're high....They do have a lot of cons though.

Racism beyond believe, if you're not white you're fucked....If you're gay you're fucked....It's fairly extremist tbh


----------



## Kxetse Vrrtep (Mar 2, 2010)

once but not for a while, and i've never had a lucid dream that  can remember...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 2, 2010)

Dude, I once had a furry buddy to who I sent PMs, and he'd open them before he went to sleep, and he'd dream about what I suggested!"

He was very creative with them...

If only I had them more often.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, the only question I want to ask is:

_How to have one??_


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had 2 so far.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 2, 2010)

I have had furry dreams but only one that involve this same anthro wolf named Ahmar. His exploits make James Bond seem like a monk.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

I've never had a dream like that. I'm always human. But I do day dream a lot


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't know why, but after a lucid dream shift I feel great the next day.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 2, 2010)

no.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

Whenever I dream (very rarely) I dream of furries....I dream of being my fursona aka a soft, cute fox <3


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

i have them every once and awhile usually when im up all night just drawing anthro art.  best dreams ever


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i have them every once and awhile usually when im up all night just drawing anthro art.  best dreams ever



Furry wetdreams.....Intense....


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

I had one with all of you, I beat up a few and slightly made a couple of you not alive anymore...best dream ever :V


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Furry wetdreams.....Intense....


^^ i havent had one of those yet


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

I've ne'er had a furry dream. I would be panicked and afraid if I did.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> ^^ i havent had one of those yet



Two here ^_^
Keep them paws going son!


----------



## angergod (Mar 2, 2010)

My dreams tend to piss me off.  They're usually about something mundane like buying something.  They're sort of abstract, but very realistic so I wind up spending HOURS looking form something I don't own because I had it in a dream and not reality.  

To make it worse my dreams used to be awesome.  Like being in a gigantic battle and pointing a gun down range and shooting people as they came up.  or even getting killed.  now they just suck.  I even used to feel pain in my sleep.  

Oddly enough I have never had a sexual dream.  They used to be violent and now they'e just lame.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

I used to have tons of military related dreams but now all I dream about is furries but I guess I can't complain as I love furries, anthros, etc.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

angergod said:


> My dreams tend to piss me off.  They're usually about something mundane like buying something.  They're sort of abstract, but very realistic so I wind up spending HOURS looking form something I don't own because I had it in a dream and not reality.
> 
> To make it worse my dreams used to be awesome.  Like being in a gigantic battle and pointing a gun down range and shooting people as they came up.  or even getting killed.  now they just suck.  I even used to feel pain in my sleep.
> 
> Oddly enough I have never had a sexual dream.  They used to be violent and now they'e just lame.


i had a dream about billy mays once.... it was scary he kept yelling at me telling me to "GET ON THE BALL"


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Yup they occur often for me. Last nights was the shit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL I would die of laughter at that but is it as bad as this??


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yup they occur often for me. Last nights was the shit.



Sunday was the shit for me, woke up twice (in that sorta dazed state) and I thought I had fur but it was actually my fuzzy nylon blanket. The other time I was a bit horny so I had to uh.....go back asleep lol

Edit: Dammit, Wish that they had an auto merge feature that would merge two consecutive posts together.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sunday was the shit for me, woke up twice (in that sorta dazed state) and I thought I had fur but it was actually my fuzzy nylon blanket. The other time I was a bit horny so I had to uh.....go back asleep lol
> 
> Edit: Dammit, Wish that they had an auto merge feature that would merge two consecutive posts together.



Hmm i see. I would tell you mine but damn was it vivid.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hmm i see. I would tell you mine but damn was it vivid.


Same. Both dreams were the clearest I had for ages.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hmm i see. I would tell you mine but damn was it vivid.



Orly, elaborate if you wish ^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

I dont


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Orly, elaborate if you wish ^_^



You must be out of your mind if you think im going to tell it in this thread. (Just things Two big dwaggies, one was me and another new one, think guard duty, then it gets crazy from there.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> You must be out of your mind if you think im going to tell it in this thread. (Just things Two big dwaggies, one was me and another new one, think guard duty, then it gets crazy from there.



^___^ Makes me feel murry purry...wait, I'm always murry purry and I swear it's my guy period as I'm pissy today but now I'm happy....


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^___^ Makes me feel murry purry...wait, I'm always murry purry and I swear it's my guy period as I'm pissy today but now I'm happy....



Temporary Mooood Swings. I think.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Temporary Mooood Swings. I think.



I can be angry at a videogame or the internet, then minutes later I feel happy and relaxed.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Temporary Mooood Swings. I think.



*Sigh* I'm a woman a swear...that's why I love cock so damn much :?

Hehe Just kidding, I guess I'm jerking my own chain


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I can be angry at a videogame or the internet, then minutes later I feel happy and relaxed.



Yeah because the internet does not have hard levels, a time limit, Hard as bosses and other stuff unless your playin online lol.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Sigh* I'm a woman a swear...that's why I love cock so damn much :?
> 
> Hehe Just kidding, I guess I'm jerking my own chain



I feel very hot sometimes, usually at night. I usually pair that with my superstitious psychosis, either that or I have Frylock syndrome.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I feel very hot sometimes, usually at night. I usually pair that with my superstitious psychosis, either that or I have Frylock syndrome.



I'm almost always like that, my immense amounts of pawing off has tainted me ^__^


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm almost always like that, my immense amounts of pawing off has tainted me ^__^


lol you are a knotty fawkx ^^


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm almost always like that, my immense amounts of pawing off has tainted me ^__^



Heh heh heh>:3


----------



## grrside (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3389519

This is a dream I had three weeks ago...it does include a furry scene.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 2, 2010)

I had a couple of Dreams of me Turning into a Wolf. It was really realistic! And It was fucking badass!......


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> lol you are a knotty fawkx ^^



I know, but it's good to be knotty ^_^ Next to nothing is as satisfying as it.



quayza said:


> Heh heh heh>:3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 2, 2010)

grrside said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3389519
> 
> This is a dream I had three weeks ago...it does include a furry scene.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know, but it's good to be knotty ^_^ Next to nothing is as satisfying as it.


im a knotty fawkx every once in a while


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Stop saying Knotty or get Knotted by a big reptile.


<---See that face.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Stop saying Knotty or get Knotted by a big reptile.
> 
> 
> <---See that face.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> im a knotty fawkx every once in a while



Omg your avatar finally loaded for me and it looks so awesome! 



quayza said:


> Stop saying Knotty or get Knotted by a big reptile.
> 
> 
> <---See that face.



Oh murr...I can haz knot?


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Omg your avatar finally loaded for me and it looks so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh murr...I can haz knot?



Sure you can.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Omg your avatar finally loaded for me and it looks so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh murr...I can haz knot?


yea my avatar broke and took me awhile to fix it but i finally fixed it!!! i changed my signature also


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> yea my avatar broke and took me awhile to fix it but i finally fixed it!!! i changed my signature also


I noticed. lol


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I noticed. lol


yep^^ im very lazy thats why it took so long to fix


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> yea my avatar broke and took me awhile to fix it but i finally fixed it!!! i changed my signature also



Your sig depresses me... :,(


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> yea my avatar broke and took me awhile to fix it but i finally fixed it!!! i changed my signature also



I was wondering why i saw a image box with no image. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Nope. I'd love to have one, though.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Your sig depresses me... :,(


well you need to GET ON THE BALL!!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Nope. I'd love to have one, though.


They're awesome. ^_^


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> They're awesome. ^_^


aggreed :smile:


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> They're awesome. ^_^



They sound much better than the completely random dreams I usually have...

And to be honest, I've been hoping to dream one...


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> They sound much better than the completely random dreams I usually have...
> 
> And to be honest, I've been hoping to dream one...


look at nothing but furry are, furry comics, and furry vids for 1 whole day and you have a high chance of having one


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> look at nothing but furry are, furry comics, and furry vids for 1 whole day and you have a high chance of having one



Sounds like a full time job.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Sounds like a full time job.


Better.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Sounds like a full time job.


if thats a full time job that is the best full time job ever


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> if thats a full time job that is the best full time job ever



Yup. "Wait your tellin me i can get paid to look at furry stuff?!"
"Were do i sign!" lol.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> look at nothing but furry are, furry comics, and furry vids for 1 whole day and you have a high chance of having one



Sounds like a bit too much... Oh well, I'll still have a go. Anything to get out of dreaming something completely random and unexpected.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yup. "Wait your tellin me i can get paid to look at furry stuff?!"
> "Were do i sign!" lol.


^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Sure you can.



*Jumps up and down frantically* OH BOY!



Tommy said:


> They sound much better than the completely random dreams I usually have...
> 
> And to be honest, I've been hoping to dream one...



They're HOT, good times...gooooood times...


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Jumps up and down frantically* OH BOY!
> 
> 
> 
> They're HOT, good times...gooooood times...



Down boy, you dont want to tire yourself out to quickly lol.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> They're HOT, good times...gooooood times...


Aye, good times....
*dreamy face*


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> They're HOT, good times...gooooood times...





Wyldfyre said:


> Aye, good times....
> *dreamy face*



*feels left out* ._.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

-pours cup o noodles down scotty's pants in an effort to castrate him with burns.-


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Down boy, you dont want to tire yourself out to quickly lol.


can i get in this


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> *feels left out* ._.



*Brings you into group*


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> can i get in this



Hell yeah, plenty of me for the both of ya^-^


Damn it, double post.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hell yeah, plenty of me for the both of ya^-^


HURRAY


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -pours cup o noodles down scotty's pants in an effort to castrate him with burns.-


sounds painful 0.o


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> sounds painful 0.o


 
That was my intention.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> That was my intention.


you know we foxes need those >_<


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> That was my intention.



:-O


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

No you don't. Genitals are not necessary to live, only to reproduce.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> No you don't. Genitals are not necessary to live, only to reproduce.


THATS WHY WE NEED THEM and it hurts to have them removed :<


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> THATS WHY WE NEED THEM and it hurts to have them removed :<



lol most dragons can avoid that since our are internal. Take that lol.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

Fucking a male fox in the ass will not create babies. Sorry, so sad. -sharpens butcher knife-


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

:< our genitals are soft and fluffy why would anyone want to remove them?


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> :< our genitals are soft and fluffy why would anyone want to remove them?



Because they dont want you to be happy. I will protect you. *Goes into guard mode*
You dont fuck with a dragon or his friends.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

Because it's the only way to get the furfags to stop yiffing in the threads.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Because it's the only way to get the furfags to stop yiffing in the threads.


:<


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Because it's the only way to get the furfags to stop yiffing in the threads.



Not EVERYBODY yiffs in the threads though...


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

no need for castration :,<


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

They were SO CLOSE though tommy. And fuz looks like he's already going to fit in well with the blow job boys, so I need to act fast.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> no need for castration :,<


 oh yes there is.   too much gay yiff.... we need to _make_ some females


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh yes there is.   too much gay yiff.... we need to _make_ some females


im not gay so no need to castrate me  right... :<


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

^Furry fleshlights don't count as female.



fuzthefurfox said:


> im not gay so no need to castrate me  right... :<


 
Scotty claims he isn't gay either -snrk-


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> im not gay so no need to castrate me  right... :<


hmmm maybe not... but if i see you doin gay yiff....remember.... i have a nice sharp nice waitin for u.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hmmm maybe not... but if i see you doin gay yiff....remember.... i have a nice sharp nice waitin for u.


*cowers in corner* no need for knifes right


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> im not gay so no need to castrate me  right... :<



I'm not gay either... nor do I have any intention on yiffing on any threads.

Anyways, back on topic: Dreams. Mine are boring.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Now we are talking bout who is and isnt gay?
*Sits in coner watching foxes fight*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> *cowers in corner* no need for knifes right


as long as you stay good ^^



Tommy said:


> I'm not gay either... nor do I have any intention on yiffing on any threads.
> 
> Anyways, back on topic: Dreams. Mine are boring.


 good. i hate when ppl yiff in here >.>

my dreams are meh.  they usually have to do with:
military
demons
zombies
supernatura
medeival times
or anime


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Now we are talking bout who is and isnt gay?
> *Sits in coner watching foxes fight*


your missing popcorn go pop some ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> your missing popcorn go pop some ^_^


 popcorn is for pussies.  go get some fried chicken and then come back.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> my dreams are meh.  they usually have to do with:
> military
> demons
> zombies
> ...



I have no idea what my dreams are supposed to be. Pretty much anything except what I actually WANT to dream about.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> popcorn is for pussies.  go get some fried chicken and then come back.


true that what bout corn dogs those take less time to get


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> popcorn is for pussies.  go get some fried chicken and then come back.



Yum, brb.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

You've been here maybe a week usarise. You haven't seen shit about people yiffing in threads, and castration is *my* job.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You've been here maybe a week usarise. You haven't seen shit about people yiffing in threads, and castration is *my* job.


GAHH PUT AWAY THE KNIFE it isnt needed anymore :<


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I have no idea what my dreams are supposed to be. Pretty much anything except what I actually WANT to dream about.


lol i can pretty much influence what kind of dream i want depending on what music i fall asleep to and what i read before bed.  Deathcore metal and Gantz manga = good night ^^



fuzthefurfox said:


> true that what bout corn dogs those take less time to get


 no. get the chicken.


quayza said:


> Yum, brb.


 yay! bring me some!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You've been here maybe a week usarise. You haven't seen shit about people yiffing in threads, and castration is *my* job.



She's right.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> She's right.


 ive seen enough by reading through some older threads... >.>


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Im back with the chicken. Grilled and fried. *Pulls out huge ass bucket of chicken.
Dig in everyone.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Im back with the chicken. Grilled and fried. *Pulls out huge ass bucket of chicken.
> Dig in everyone.


 om nom nom nom.  ^^ chicken is gewd


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> om nom nom nom.  ^^ chicken is gewd



Damn straight. To bad for anyonw who has a chicken fursona cuz they sure are good.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

omnomnom chicken omnom so omnomnom GOOD!!!!!


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> omnomnom chicken omnom so omnomnom GOOD!!!!!



That made me lol somehow.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> my dreams are meh.  they usually have to do with:
> military
> demons
> zombies
> ...


*Add weird dream powers that seem too real then you got my dreamland.*


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

Concerning original topic. Only once.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Add weird dream powers that seem too real then you got my dreamland.*



That sounds interesting... you guys have such better dreams than I do.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Add weird dream powers that seem too real then you got my dreamland.*



Also add.
Sci fi
Machines.
Racing.
Lots of yiff.
etc etc.

^-^


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Also add.
> Sci fi
> Machines.
> Racing.
> ...


*This too.^^

 ^_^*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Also add.
> Sci fi
> Machines.
> Racing.
> ...


 i have those in a lot of mine too.... minus the yiff..... well sorta sometimes.... there are fox, wolf, and bear ppl in my sci fi dreams sometimes...


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i have those in a lot of mine too.... minus the yiff..... well sorta sometimes.... there are fox, wolf, and bear ppl in my sci fi dreams sometimes...



Last dream i had, i was my sona.
<-----
In an future type hover race.
Jet devices for my dragon paws.
J.A.G.P or Jet Air Grand Prix. Thats was some awsome shit.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Last dream i had, i was my sona.
> <-----
> In an future type hover race.
> Jet devices for my dragon paws.
> J.A.G.P or Jet Air Grand Prix. Thats was some awsome shit.


 sounds cool.   Ive had things more like this:
I'm mostly human with ears and a tail mostly.  Captain of a smuggling vessel.  My first-mate is a bear that walks on 2 legs and my crew is a mix of human slaves, and fox ppl.  We roam the galaxy bringing around drugs and arms.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> sounds cool.   Ive had things more like this:
> I'm mostly human with ears and a tail mostly.  Captain of a smuggling vessel.  My first-mate is a bear that walks on 2 legs and my crew is a mix of human slaves, and fox ppl.  We roam the galaxy bringing around drugs and arms.



lol intergalactic drug and weapon dealers. I want 3 plasma guns and dome space rocks.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> lol intergalactic drug and weapon dealers. I want 3 plasma guns and dome space rocks.


 Plasma guns arent contraband.  go see a real arms dealer! Now if its bio-weapons your after i know a guy.....   and your in luck! we have some left over rocks from the last run!  The price is 60 nev a gram.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Plasma guns arent contraband.  go see a real arms dealer! Now if its bio-weapons your after i know a guy.....   and your in luck! we have some left over rocks from the last run!  The price is 60 nev a gram.



3 grams it is. *Hands over the cash and Zooms away in large space cruiser*


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol space furries rp.

My dreams remind me of YouTube poops. Totally random with no rhyme or reason, and I can't remember them later. None of my dreams make sense...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol space furries rp.
> 
> My dreams remind me of YouTube poops. Totally random with no rhyme or reason, and I can't remember them later. None of my dreams make sense...


 Space furrys.... thats a really good idea... i think im gonna use that for some of my drawings in my notebooks.... 

and i love youtube poop  
Its a fucking stone luigi. you dint make it.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My dreams remind me of YouTube poops. Totally random with no rhyme or reason, and I can't remember them later. None of my dreams make sense...



Those sound exactly like my dreams. And that's a perfect way to express them.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol space furries rp.
> 
> My dreams remind me of YouTube poops. Totally random with no rhyme or reason, and I can't remember them later. None of my dreams make sense...



You mind is still in warmup mode.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> You mind is still in warmup mode.


 ever had a dream that was all static like the tv without signal? thats wamup mode.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ever had a dream that was all static like the tv without signal? thats wamup mode.



Or just a big area of black nothing ness.
My warm up mode is cool. Floating rocks with stuff on them. Weird dark dimension with swirling neon lights etc. That advanced warmup mode lol.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Or just a big area of black nothing ness.
> My warm up mode is cool. Floating rocks with stuff on them. Weird dark dimension with swirling neon lights etc. That advanced warmup mode lol.



Black void here. Otherwise I just have random dreams where I'm like "what the hell is going on here"


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

quayza said:


> Or just a big area of black nothing ness.
> My warm up mode is cool. Floating rocks with stuff on them. Weird dark dimension with swirling neon lights etc. That advanced warmup mode lol.



My warm up mode is somewhat like yours, but without the floating rocks. Just fading colors.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2010)

I remember having a dream that J. Talbain appeared and taught me my lucid dream werewolf powers. One time, I transformed my left arm into a minigun and ripped a gang member apart like an onion blossom. Other times, when I feel like flying I sprout dragon wings, very convenient.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

My dad's bedroom smells like skunky weed. we can't find any nug. I'm hoping I'll dream about it.


----------



## quayza (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Black void here. Otherwise I just have random dreams where I'm like "what the hell is going on here"



I get that every one in a good while. They are sometimes like some with a tv remote. I could dream one thing then all of it switches to somethin else. wtf!?


----------



## grrside (Mar 3, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



How am I supposed to take picture from a dream?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 3, 2010)

I have had dreams about being my fursonia, several times too. A couple of them were almost same dream too.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish. I guess I just need to spend more time looking at furry p- err art to make it happen.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love having dreams WITH my fursona, it's just so damn sexy <3333


----------



## Tommy (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I love having dreams WITH my fursona, it's just so damn sexy <3333



I wish I could have those dreams.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 4, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I wish I could have those dreams.



Exactly how many people here can't lucid dream or can't remember their dreams at all?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 4, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Exactly how many people here can't lucid dream or can't remember their dreams at all?



Well, me for one. Even though I can remember dreams to some extent.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 4, 2010)

I do recall two dreams of interest. The first one I was fighting some elites as my fursona(frost). The second one was more recent. I was some soldier in mw2 and sgt. Foley would keep telling me to do random shit. "RAMIREZ, YIFF ME!!!" "...what".


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

I had a dream that I slaughtered furries. It was glorious.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

I had one last night. Oooo no, I had two. Second one was more kick ass than the first.


----------



## Seas (Mar 5, 2010)

I occassionally have dreams of me being my fursona, these usually involve running or swimming real fast around greatly exaggerated versions of places I have never seen in person in the first place (for example a completely grey colored lifeless river in London, or a Warcraft III map(wtf...) complete with ballistas that try but never hit me).
Sometimes I dream as myself as human but still having the abilities of my fursona (like water breathing, or the hilarious effect of running at high speed quadripedally as a human...I lol about things like this when I wake up).


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> as long as you stay good ^^
> 
> 
> good. i hate when ppl yiff in here >.>
> ...



Funny thing, but a number of months ago, I dreamt I was a Soul Reaper (from Bleach).  Had a really neat zanbakto named Tem Tem Boka, and like Kenpachi's blade, mine was in a state of permanent release.  My zanbakto had the power to change its length, flexibility and sharpness at my will... with my signature attack involving a simple touch to the hilt, shortening the blade to several inches, so I could draw it from its sheath without notice (minimal movement, aided by my being right-handed and carrying my blade sheathed on my right hip), hiding my move behind my kimono and leg.  Then, my leg as cover, I'd extend my zanbakto's blade into the ground next to my foot, only to have the blade errupt out of the ground underneath my opponent... yes, right from crotch all the way out the top of their head, if I wished.  Not only this, but I could sharpen my zanbakto so sharp, I could cut a portal from the Soul Society to the World of the Living.  Or dull the blade to where I could draw it across my own arm without leaving so much as a mark.  Shame I never got to see what my bankai was like.........

Oh, and I also recently dreamt I was a transformer... and way back dreamt I had Dragon Ball powers.


----------



## Duclis (Mar 7, 2010)

I had one last night where I was a raptorine dragon and was hanging out/running around with some friends. o__0


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 7, 2010)

i had one
it was a wet dream


----------



## Omny87 (Mar 7, 2010)

I've had a lot, but only a few actually involve me being an anthro, where I'm either a dog or a deer. Most of them involve meeting giant dogs that can talk.


----------



## Ice Fire (Jun 8, 2010)

so u listen to slayer? good on you mate! Do you like any other heavy metal bands by chance? (^^^)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 8, 2010)

Old topic is old.

Future advice: if a thread is untouched for a month or longer but still want to discuss it, make a new one.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy necro, Batman.


----------

